# Inter - Extern?



## Schienenbruch (15. September 2009)

Hi!

nachdem die wichtigste Grundsatzfrage - Wakü ja oder nein - nun entschieden ist, wird es nun interessant.

Nachdem ich zahlreiche Threats gelsen und auch den Wasserkühlungsguide und die Beispielkonfigurationen durch bin, sind bei mir noch einige Fragen - auch grundsätzliche zum Konzept - offen.

Was das Konzept angeht: ich bin auch für ungewöhnliche Lösungen offen....
_Anmerkung: _ich würde mir ja auch das Lian-Li 888 (500€) hinstellen, aber auch dafür fehlen Tiefe und Höhe......

Gekühlt werden sollen ein i7 (erstmal nur der 920; wird aber später mehr; _vorerst _ohne OC) und eine Graka; notfalls auch die Northbridge.
Hauptzweck der Wakü soll die Lärmreduzierung sein.
Außerdem denke ich, wird es etwas 'vulominös', den i7 mit Luft zu kühlen: die Luftkühler werden irgendwann zu groß.
Vor allem für ein nicht ganz so großes Gehäuse: mir fehlt einfach die Tiefe!

Die Graka wird wahrscheinlich eine komplett (fertig) Wassergekühlte in der Größenordnung einer NVidea 275 (ich warte die DirectX11-Karten ab) werden, als CPU-Kühler denke ich an den Watercool Heatkiller.
Das sind aber Einzelheiten, die (noch) nicht so wichtig sind.
Zur Pumpe habe ich - siehe unten - noch keine konkreten Überlegungen, weil ich noch nicht sicher bin, ob die nicht mit im Radi (bsp. Aquaduct) drin ist.
Der Radi sollte schon ein wenig 'Zukunftssicher' sein, also auch noch ein oder zwei Teile (Northbridge, Spawas) mehr als derzeit vorhanden kühlen können.

Das Budget spielt zwar eine Rolle - ich kann da keine 800€ oder mehr ausgeben - ist aber nicht ganz so kritisch: die Wakü ist eine Anschaffung, die länger halten wirdl, da will ich mich nicht die nächsten 10 Jahre über 10 gesparte Euros ärgern...... 

Meit Problem ist nur: der Platz auf dem Schreibtisch.        
Das Problem ist nicht mal der Platz an sich, sondern dessen Format: ich habe zwar um die 30cm in der Breite und auch bis gut 60cm Höhe, aber nur maximal 42cm Tiefe zur Verfügung.

Das hat mich zum Lian-Li X500 gebracht, das mit 59cm Höhe, 23cm Breite und 38cm Tiefe gut passt.
Da bekomme ich aber - wahrscheinlich - nicht alle Komponenten einer Wakü 'rein; spätestens beim Radi wird's eng.

Das Gehäuse soll ein wenig beweglich bleiben: es kommt auf Rollen, so dass ich es ein wenig vorziehen kann, um mal an die Kabel zu kommen oder Staub zu saugen.
Wird aber kein LAN-Party-Gehäuse.

Ich habe aber - abgesetzt - Platz, um eine externe Lösung oder einen externen Radi zu stellen.

Kann bsp. unter dem Regal - hinter/über dem Monitor - einen Raum von (B*H*T) 80*10*20 oder 80*18*18 'belegen' und da einen Radi aufhängen.

Oder ich kann - zwischen den Regalbrettern - auch 80cm Höhe, 35cm Tiefe und 10cm Breite 'verbraten'; da würde aber wenig Platz für die Luftzirkulation bleiben.
Auf der anderen Seite vom Schreibtisch - rund 1,5m weg - wäre noch mehr Platz: da habe ich auf etwa 20*30cm Höhe auch einen Meter oder mehr Platz: eine Nische neben dem Fenster.

Da ergeben sich nun - bevor ich mich direkt für bestimmte Teile entscheide - folgende Fragen:


Was ist praktischer: nur den Radi 'auszulagern' oder Komplettgerät (Radi mit AGB und Pumpe), so dass nur noch die Kühlkörper im Rechner bleiben?
wie groß kann die Entfernung vom Rechner zum Radi sein, wenn:
die Pumpe im Rechner ist
die Pumpe mit im Radi (wie beim Aquaduct) ist?
 
Ist es  sinnvoller, den Radi außen am Gehäuse zu montieren (oder den Radi und das Gehäuse auf eine gemeinsame Grudnplatte o. ä. - die Breite (notfalls bis zu 60cm) kann ich 'erübrigen', _mehr Tiefe geht einfach nicht_ - oder ihn getrennt aufzustellen oder aufzuhängen?
was brauche ich überhaupt an Radifläche?
Ich bin auch durchaus bereit, mir für 130€ einen Mora 2 Pro oder einen (passiven) Airplex Evo 1080 anzubauen, um mein Ziel - geringe Lautstärke - zu erreichen.
inwieweit taugen die Komplettgeräte wie der Aquaduct etwas?
Dass vom Reserator die meisten abraten, habe ich schon gemerkt und den deswegen 'ausgemustert'.
Modding ist - zumindest im Moment - noch kein Thema; dennoch sollte das Äußere nicht zu minderwertig aussehen.
Sonst würde ich mir auch kein Lian-Li für 300€ kaufen; dem sollte das Ganze schon entsprechen.
Soweit erstmal 'in Kürze'; da kommen bestimmt noch etliche Fragen - und AntwortenKommentare - bis ich die Einzelheiten zusammenstellen kann.
Erstmal geht es ums Konzept an sich.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (15. September 2009)

> Die Graka wird wahrscheinlich eine komplett (fertig) Wassergekühlte in der Größenordnung einer NVidea 275 (ich warte die DirectX11-Karten ab) werden, als CPU-Kühler denke ich an den Watercool Heatkiller.


Würde die Karte lieber selbst umbauen, weil fertige Karten exorbitant teuer sind.



> Was ist praktischer: nur den Radi 'auszulagern' oder Komplettgerät (Radi mit AGB und Pumpe), so dass nur noch die Kühlkörper im Rechner bleiben?


Wenn würde ich nur den Radi auslagern.



> wie groß kann die Entfernung vom Rechner zum Radi sein, wenn:
> 
> * die Pumpe im Rechner ist
> * die Pumpe mit im Radi (wie beim Aquaduct) ist?


Solange du keinen Höhenunterschied überbrücken musst, ist es (z.B. mit einer Laing) gut möglich 20-30m weit zu gehen. Höge darf ca. ein Stockwerk drin sein.

Vom Aquaduct rate ich dir DRINGEND ab. Das Teil ist sehr gut, aber VIEL; VIEL zu teuer.


> Ist es sinnvoller, den Radi außen am Gehäuse zu montieren (oder den Radi und das Gehäuse auf eine gemeinsame Grudnplatte o. ä. - die Breite (notfalls bis zu 60cm) kann ich 'erübrigen', mehr Tiefe geht einfach nicht - oder ihn getrennt aufzustellen oder aufzuhängen?



Getrennt aufhängen, ist am flexibelsten.



> was brauche ich überhaupt an Radifläche?
> Ich bin auch durchaus bereit, mir für 130€ einen Mora 2 Pro oder einen (passiven) Airplex Evo 1080 anzubauen, um mein Ziel - geringe Lautstärke - zu erreichen.


Für einen Core 7 ist der Mora 2 Pro, Evo 1080 (ist übrigens *kein* pasiv-Radi) oder Magicool 1080 genau richtig


> inwieweit taugen die Komplettgeräte wie der Aquaduct etwas?


Nichts, weil man für den Preis des Aquaducts + Kühler deutlich mehr Leistung mit Einzelteilen bekommt. Und wen das Teil mal defekt ist, musst du Wochenlang auf deinen Rechner verzichten, weil du alles einschicken musst. Bei Einzelteilen, ist es einfacher mal eben eine defekte Pumpe zu finanzieren.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. September 2009)

Hi!

Danke für Deine Antwort; ich will mal versuchen, drauf einzugehen.

Eines aber vorweg: meine Platzverhältnisse haben sich gebessert.
Das kam so: mein Nachbar war hier und hat mich drauf gebracht, wie ich mit einfachen Mitteln mehr Platz bekomme.
Nun habe ich eine Nische von etwa (B/H/T) 45*60/50*65cm
Die Tiefe ist auf der halben Breite - da, wo der Rechner steht - 60, daneben 50 cm.
In die Nische kriege ich einerseits mein Lian-Li PC-9B hin - was die Platzverhältnisse im Rechner erheblich verbessert, so dass ich Pumpe, AGB usw. 'rein bekomme - und ich habe noch genug Platz auch für einen großen Radi wie den Mora2 einschließlich genug Platz für den Luftstrom drum herum.
Dazu kommt, dass ich da notfalls auch unterm Schreibtisch oder oberhalb der Heizung viel Platz bekomme; es passt also beinahe jeder Monsterradi im Umkreis von etwa 2m um den Rechner.



Madz schrieb:


> Würde die Karte lieber selbst umbauen, weil fertige Karten exorbitant teuer sind.


Das sollte nicht das Problem sein: den Umbau kriege ich wohl ohne weiteres hin.


Madz schrieb:


> Wenn würde ich nur den Radi auslagern.



Hast Du recht; jetzt, wo ich im Rechner mehr Platz habe, sowieso.
Es sei denn, es wird der Aquaduct....


Madz schrieb:


> Solange du keinen Höhenunterschied überbrücken musst, ist es (z.B. mit einer Laing) gut möglich 20-30m weit zu gehen. Höhe darf ca. ein Stockwerk drin sein.


Das sollte reichen: über zwei Meter Strecke und anderthalb Meter Höhe komme ich nicht.


Madz schrieb:


> Vom Aquaduct rate ich dir DRINGEND ab. Das Teil ist sehr gut, aber VIEL; VIEL zu teuer.


Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
Wenn ich das alles zusammen rechne, komme ich auf etwa:


Radi: mind. 100€, der Mora2 130€
Pumpe: 75€
3 Lüfter: 30€
Steuerung: mind. 120€
Da sind wir auch bereits bei über 300€ ohne den 'Kleinkram' wie Anschlußstücke, Standfuß, Durchflußmesser und so.
Den Aquaduct 360 bekomme ich neu ab etwa 300€, den Mark III Ceramic für 400€; da fehlen mir nur noch die Kühler für CPU und GPU.



Madz schrieb:


> Getrennt aufhängen, ist am flexibelsten.


Soll nicht das Problem sein: kommt ggf einfach - mit Abstandhaltern - an die Wand.


Madz schrieb:


> Für einen Core 7 ist der Mora 2 Pro, Evo 1080 (ist übrigens *kein* pasiv-Radi) oder Magicool 1080 genau richtig


Gut; mal sehen.


Madz schrieb:


> Nichts, weil man für den Preis des Aquaducts + Kühler deutlich mehr Leistung mit Einzelteilen bekommt. Und wenn das Teil mal defekt ist, musst du Wochenlang auf deinen Rechner verzichten, weil du alles einschicken musst. Bei Einzelteilen, ist es einfacher mal eben eine defekte Pumpe zu finanzieren.


Das mit dem Defekt ist ein Argument.
Wegen dem Preis: siehe oben!

Stellen sich nur einige Fragen: 


für wieviel reicht die Leistung des Auqaduct?
Kann ich mit der 360er-Version CPU, GPU und ggf. Northbridge kühlen?
Wie ist das mit der Steuerung?
Bei den Beispielkonfigurationen habe ich die immer vermisst.
Oder nur 'überlesen'?
Kann ich bsp. beim Aquaduct 360 noch einen zusätzlichen Radi - bsp. Mora 2 - einfach in den Kühlkreislauf einfügen und die Leistung so steigern?
Bei vielen Waküs sind ja mehrere Radiatoren in Reihe/Serie im Kühlkreislauf eingesetzt, weil einfach der Platz nicht reicht.
Wie anfällig sind die Dinger?
Gehen die so oft kaputt, dass ich den Defekt mit einplanen muss?
Ich sehe für den Aquaduct folgende Vor-/Nachteile:

Vorteile:


einfache Aufstellung und Anschluß
keine Extraarbeit mit der Verkabelung etc. 
Ob das wirklich ein Vorteil ist? Das Schrauben und Basteln ist doch mit ein Reiz dabei!
Sonst würde ich auch einen Fertig-PC bei Saturn oder so kaufen.
Bin sowieso eher der Schraubertyp: geht nicht, gibt's nicht!
alle Geräte in einem:
weniger Verbindungsstellen (für mich als Anfänger durchaus ein Argument)
die meisten Teile sind außerhalb den Rechners: wenn was schiefgeht, leckts 'draußen'
(Ist aber nicht der Hauptpunkt)
die Steuerung ist gleich eingebaut und die Software entsprechend programmiert.
 
beim Umzug in ein neues Gehäuse sind nur die Kühler umzusetzen.
ich habe alles aus einer Hand: sollte optimal abgestimmt sein; wenn was kaputt ist, kann nicht ein Hersteller die Schuld auf den anderen schieben.
Nachteile:


der Preis (Sehe ich nicht ganz so)
bei einem Defekt ist alles 'weg' oder zu ersetzen.
Und das ist wirklich ein Argument.
die Erweiterbarkeit: bei einem normalen System kann ich beliebig viele Radis dazu setzen (ggf. stärkere Pumpe); geht das auch beim Aquaduct?
Wenn ich die Steuerung da drin habe, muss der Aquaduct entsprechend zugänglich stehen oder ich muss - zusätzlich - ein Kabel zum Rechner führen.
Habe ich nur den Radi extern, entfällt das.
ich habe zwei Metalle im Kreislauf: Aluminium udn Kupfer. Das ist nicht so gut, oder?
Für mich wäre tatsächlich der Preis das Hauptargument, die Sache mit dem Defekt kommt gleich danach.

Die Hauptfrage für die Entscheidung Aquaduct oder nicht wäre für mich die Erweiterbarkeit und vor allem die Frage der Steuerung bei einem anderen System.

Ich neige eher dazu - wenn es bezahlbar ist - die Sache einzeln zusammen zu stellen.
Da bräuchte ich aber mal ein paar Tips zum Thema Steuerung.
Ich habe zumeist Steuerungen wie die Aquaaero oder die Innovatek Fan-O-Mativ gefunden, die auch immer gleich 100-200€ kosten.

Mal sehen...
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (16. September 2009)

> Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
> Wenn ich das alles zusammen rechne, komme ich auf etwa:
> 
> * Radi: mind. 100€, der Mora2 130€
> ...


Du brauchst für einen 920er mit starkem OC locker mehr als einen Triple, sofern du es noch hübsch ruhig haben willst.

Die Rechnung ist also folgende:

Radi 100€
Pumpe 70€ (Laing plus Austauschdeckel)
Steuerung 120€
9 Lüfter 90€
Steuerung 105€

Macht summa summarum: 485€. Mit dem Unterschied, daß du die dreifache Kühlfläche hast, deutlich mehr Lüfter steuern kannst und bei defekten nicht das ganze System übern Jordan ist.



> Stellen sich nur einige Fragen:
> 
> 1. für wieviel reicht die Leistung des Auqaduct?
> Kann ich mit der 360er-Version CPU, GPU und ggf. Northbridge kühlen?
> ...



für einen stark übertakteten 920 ausreichend. MErh wird lauter oder kritisch. Je nach Setup.
Nein, wird denke ich nichts.
Das Aquaero kann viel mehr als die abgespeckte Version im Aquaduct
Ja, kannst du. Tausch aber gleich die Popeligen 1/8" Anschlüsse des Aquaduct aus!
defekte sind nie ausgeschlossen. Wie hoch die Fehlerquote beim Aquaduct ist, weiss ich nicht.

Das Argument mit der einfachen Montage ist halwegs richtig. Kühler montieren, befüllen und Schlüuche montieren musst du trotzdem.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. September 2009)

Hi!

Danke Madz für Deine schnelle Antwort; will mal versuchen, das alles nachzuvollziehen:
Denn sehen wir mal, ob ich das richtig verstanden - und umgesetzt - habe:




Madz schrieb:


> Du brauchst für einen 920er mit starkem OC locker mehr als einen Triple, sofern du es noch hübsch ruhig haben willst.


Das ist ein Argument; auf die Ruhe kommt es mir ja an.
Da dürfte ein 9er Radi - wie der airplex evo 1080 - besser sein.
Der reicht dann 'ne Weile aus, auch wenn ich (später) mehr kühlen will.
Bleibt es bei CPU und GPU, kann ich den evtl. auch passiv betreiben; Lüfter nachrüsten kann ich ja immer.
Der Aiplex evo 1080 hat's mir irgendwie angetan, auch wenn er 130€ kostet...
Andere Variante wären passive Radis wie die Innovatek Konvekt-O-Matik oder Cape Cora.
Aber ich will es mal nicht übertreiben und nehme erstmal den evo 1080: wenn/solange es reicht, kann ich ihn passiv nutzen.
Steht jedenfalls so auf der HP von Aquatuning:"Der airplex evo 1080 ist ein optimierter Passiv-Radiator mit der Option 9 (neun!) 120mm Lüfter zu montieren."​der scheint mir - momentan - ein guter Ansatz.
Im Bedarfsfall kann ich mir da ja jederzeit Lüfter nachrüsten.
Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass ich die geringe Lautstärke auch _mit _Lüftern erreichen kann, da diese ja - wegen der großen Fläche - langsam laufen können.
Wenn sie dann - Stichwort: Regelung - bei Volllast 'aufdrehen', ist das auch kein Problem: bei Volllast bin ich entweder nicht da (wenn der Videoumwandlung macht, schaue ich nicht dabei zu.....) oder ich spiele (da habe ich genug 'Nebengeräusche').



Madz schrieb:


> Die Rechnung ist also folgende:
> 
> Radi 100€
> Pumpe 70€ (Laing plus Austauschdeckel)
> ...


Das mit den Defekt ist ein starkes Argument, da gebe ich Dir Recht.
Kommt auch auf 50€ nicht an: ich habe zwar ein (geplantes) Budget von etwa 450€, kann aber auch etwas drüber.
Vor allem, wenn ich nicht alles auf einmal einbaue; die Grafikkarte - und deren Kühler - dauern wohl noch bis Anfang 2010.


Madz schrieb:


> für einen stark übertakteten 920 ausreichend. Mehr wird lauter oder kritisch. Je nach Setup.
> Nein, wird denke ich nichts.
> Das Aquaero kann viel mehr als die abgespeckte Version im Aquaduct
> Ja, kannst du. Tausch aber gleich die Popeligen 1/8" Anschlüsse des Aquaduct aus!
> ...



Also....


ich übertakte zwar (noch) nicht und laut Liste soll der Aquaduct 360 bis zu 700W 'verbraten' können. 
Du hast aber da recht: der evo1080 oder der Mora 2 sind für die Zukunft besser, da sie mehr 'Zuwachs' vertragen.
was wird nichts?
das ist ein Argument. 
Wenn ich also die Aquaero extra nehme, habe ich längerfristig mehr davon.
Dürfte aber wohl besser sein - auch unter Gesichtspunkten wie 'Zuwachs' und 'Betriebssicherheit' (Stichwort: Anzahl der Elemente und Verbindungen) besser sein, gleich einen großen Radi 'auf Zuwachs' zu kaufen und den evo 1080 zu nehmen.
Wobei natürlich - da gebe ich Dir Recht - die Handhabung eines Defektes einfacher ist, wenn ich nur ein Teil austauschen muss; da findet sich zur Not schnell ein Ersatz (und wenn es - vorübergehend - was gebrauchtes von E-Bay ist).
Wegen der Montage stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob nicht gerade das selbst zusammenstellen, einbauen und anpassen einen großen Teil des Reizes ausmacht.
Ich bin eben (auch) der 'Schraubertyp'.

Eine Frage habe ich da aber auf jedem Fall noch:
Die aquastream XT USB hat - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - eine eingebaute Steuerung.
Demnach kann ich die Wakü erstmal auch ohne die Aquaero betreiben und nur über die in der aquastream XT USB integrierte Steuerung regeln, oder?

Ich habe mir erstmal einen Warenkorb zusammen gestellt.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
Dazu einige Anmerkungen:


_erstmal _wird mein 'alter' C2D E8500 auf Sockel 775 gekühlt; der i7 kommt nächstes Jahr. Daher sind die meisten Komponenten ausreichend dimensioniert und somit - Momentan - überdimensioniert.
Ich brauche aber später nur den CPU-Kühler tauschen oder eine entsprechende Halterung nachkaufen.
Ich habe mir von einigen Sachen mehr bestellt, damit ich in jedem Falle 'hinkomme' und nicht ein Kleinteil fehlt und ich tagelang drauf warten muss.
T-Stücke: ich habe mir mehrere T-Stücke eingepackt, da ich nicht genau weiß, welche ich brauche (innen-/Außengewinde) und wie das räumlich bei mir am Ende passt.
Ich habe 13/10er-Schlauch genommen, weil ich hoffe, 
dass:
der Platz bei mir reicht
der Durchflußwiderstand geringer ist
er etwas unempfindlicher gegen Abknicken und Beschädigungen (Risse o.ä.) ist.
Reicht da evtl. auch kleinerer?
 
Auf die Steuerung habe ich mal verzichtet, da die - wenn ich die Musterkonfigurationen richtig gelesen habe - nicht unbedingt notwendig ist.
Die Kugelhähne und T-Stücke brauche ich, weil ich gleich ein vorbereitete Lösung zum Ablassen einbauen will: 2 T-Stücke (eines zum Belüften, eines mit einem Schlauchstück zum Ablassen des Wassers). Ist mir sicherer.
Der Filter kann nicht schaden und kostet ja nun auch nicht viel.
Lüfter habe ich bewusst erstmal weggelassen, weil ich denke, vorerst reicht der 1080 im Passivbetrieb für den E8500 ausreicht und ich die Lüfter im Bedarfsfall schnell nachrüsten kann und auch leicht bekomme.
Was ich nicht gefunden habe, sind Schottverbinder _zum Schrauben _für den 13/10er Schlauch; immer nur die mit den Schlauchtüllen. 
Gehen die auch?
Ich traue diesen Tüllen nämlich nicht so wirklich.

Dabei ergeben sich aber ein paar Fragen bzw. Bitten um Hilfe:


Passt das alles so?
Fehlt was?
welche T-Stücke kann ich nehmen (dann kann ich die anderen gleich löschen)?
Wie ist das mit dem Anschluß für den externen Radiator: reicht da der normale Schlauch oder sollte ich anderen nehmen (Stichwort: Robustheit)?

Hab' ich was vergessen?

Denke nicht.

Danke Euch.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (16. September 2009)

> Der reicht dann 'ne Weile aus, auch wenn ich (später) mehr kühlen will.


Richtig, besser erstmal zuviel Fläche, als zu wenig.



> Bleibt es bei CPU und GPU, kann ich den evtl. auch passiv betreiben; Lüfter nachrüsten kann ich ja immer.
> Der Aiplex evo 1080 hat's mir irgendwie angetan, auch wenn er 130€ kostet...


STOP... du bist gerade auf dem Superduperholzweg. Die 1080er Radis sind *keine* passiven Radiatoren. Maximal semipassiv funktioniert.



> Andere Variante wären passive Radis wie die Innovatek Konvekt-O-Matik oder Cape Cora.


Falsch. Die Kühleistungs ist, selbst bei einem Materialeinsatz von 300€, lange nicht mehr für aktuelle Systeme geeignet.
Bitte lass auch die Finger von allen Innovatek Produkten! Diese sind fast immer deutlich teurer, dabei schlechter als die Konkurrenz und haben eigentlich keine Daseinsberechtigung.
Beispeislweise kostet das Topmodell-CPUkühlermodell Innos 90€ und steht dabei Leistungsmässig aber am Ende der Skale ALLER Kühler am Markt.
Die Referenz (Heatkiller 3.0 ist dagegen schon für 50€ zu haben.



> Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass ich die geringe Lautstärke auch mit Lüftern erreichen kann, da diese ja - wegen der großen Fläche - langsam laufen können.


Genau, das ist ja gerade der Clou. Die Steuerung dreht die Lüfter (am besten Noiseblocker XL1) nur auf, wenn es sein muss. Sonst reichen auch locker 0-300u/min.
Also aus, Wasser wird warm, Lüfter springen kurz an und kühlen es wieder heruntern, Lüfter aus... usw.


> ich übertakte zwar (noch) nicht und laut Liste soll der Aquaduct 360 bis zu 700W 'verbraten' können.
> Du hast aber da recht: der evo1080 oder der Mora 2 sind für die Zukunft besser, da sie mehr 'Zuwachs' vertr


Ja, das ist der "Worst Case", also die maximale Grenze, bei dem Das Ding schon aus dem letzten Loch pfeift. Wie dabei die Temperaturen sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.



> # was wird nichts?


Da hab ich mich wahrscheinlich irgendwo versehen. verstehe den Zusammenhang auch nicht mehr.



> das ist ein Argument.
> Wenn ich also die Aquaero extra nehme, habe ich längerfristig mehr davon.


Richtig. Es kann mehr.


> Dürfte aber wohl besser sein - auch unter Gesichtspunkten wie 'Zuwachs' und 'Betriebssicherheit' (Stichwort: Anzahl der Elemente und Verbindungen) besser sein, gleich einen großen Radi 'auf Zuwachs' zu kaufen und den evo 1080 zu nehmen.


Du machst dir wegen der Betriessicherheit unnötig Gedanken. SOfern du beim Einbau alles richtig gemacht hast, musst du keine Angst haben. 
Glaub da eruhig einem alten Hasen mit 7 Jahren Erfahrung. 



> Wegen der Montage stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob nicht gerade das selbst zusammenstellen, einbauen und anpassen einen großen Teil des Reizes ausmacht.
> Ich bin eben (auch) der 'Schraubertyp'.


Du raubst dir mit jeder "Fertig-ich-machs-mir-einfacher" Lösung den Spass. Aber Vorsicht: Wakü macht süchtig. 



> Ich brauche aber später nur den CPU-Kühler tauschen oder eine entsprechende Halterung nachkaufen.


Neue Halterung reicht.



> # er etwas unempfindlicher gegen Abknicken und Beschädigungen (Risse o.ä.) ist.
> Reicht da evtl. auch kleinerer?


In Punkto Knicksicherheit hast du genau eine der schlechtesten Lösungen gewählt. 13/10 knickt übelst schnell.

Alternativen sind 11/8 (sieht finde ich ne bissel popelig aus) und das Optimum 16/10.



> Die Kugelhähne und T-Stücke brauche ich, weil ich gleich ein vorbereitete Lösung zum Ablassen einbauen will: 2 T-Stücke (eines zum Belüften, eines mit einem Schlauchstück zum Ablassen des Wassers). Ist mir sicherer.


Ein T-Stück, Kugelhahn und Blindstopfen zum Entlüften reicht.


> Lüfter habe ich bewusst erstmal weggelassen, weil ich denke, vorerst reicht der 1080 im Passivbetrieb für den E8500 ausreicht und ich die Lüfter im Bedarfsfall schnell nachrüsten kann und auch leicht bekomme.


Für den E8500 würde ich trotzdem 1-2 Lüfter montieren. Der Radi profitiert enorm davon.


> Auf die Steuerung habe ich mal verzichtet, da die - wenn ich die Musterkonfigurationen richtig gelesen habe - nicht unbedingt notwendig ist.


Nicht notwenig, aber einmal gekauft, will sie niemand mehr hergeben.


> Was ich nicht gefunden habe, sind Schottverbinder zum Schrauben für den 13/10er Schlauch; immer nur die mit den Schlauchtüllen.
> Gehen die auch?
> Ich traue diesen Tüllen nämlich nicht so wirklich.


Ich nutze nur Tüllen. (Perfect Seal). Diese haben gegenüber den Verschraubungen den Vorteil, daß man den Schlauch schnell montieren kann und folgende Schlauchgrößen einsetzen kann:

16/10
16/11 (mit Schlauchschelle)
13/10
11/8 (mit Fön erwärmen)


So jetzt schau ich mir mal den Warenkorb an....

*
Edit:* So ist es viel besser: http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1b677cefb54ee59b64ed8426ad1e9638

Den Durchflussmesser hab ich erstmal rausgeschmissen, weil das Geld besser in Lüfter investiert ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. September 2009)

hi!

Danke Madz, das ging ja wieder Fix!



Madz schrieb:


> Richtig, besser erstmal zuviel Fläche, als zu wenig.


hat auch noch einen Vorteil: ich kann ihn länger beuntzen und brauch nicht nach 6 Monaten einen neuen Radi.
Ich kenn' mich doch....
und Du auch: "Wasserkühlung macht süchtig..."


Madz schrieb:


> STOP... du bist gerade auf dem Superduperholzweg. Die 1080er Radis sind *keine* passiven Radiatoren. Maximal semipassiv funktioniert.


Steht allerdings bei denen so auf der Homepage.
Soll aber nicht das Problem sein: ein paar Lüfter sind schnell eingebaut.


Madz schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Kühleistungs ist, selbst bei einem Materialeinsatz von 300€, lange nicht mehr für aktuelle Systeme geeignet.
> Bitte lass auch die Finger von allen Innovatek Produkten! Diese sind fast immer deutlich teurer, dabei schlechter als die Konkurrenz und haben eigentlich keine Daseinsberechtigung.
> Beispeislweise kostet das Topmodell-CPUkühlermodell Innos 90€ und steht dabei Leistungsmässig aber am Ende der Skale ALLER Kühler am Markt.
> Die Referenz (Heatkiller 3.0 ist dagegen schon für 50€ zu haben.


Also: 


das mit den Konvekt-O-Matik oder Cape Cora ist auch nicht die erste Wahl: die ist der 1080 oder der Mora 2 Pro.
Der Heatkiller steht nich umsonst bei mir auf der Liste: ist eine Folge aus dem Test in der PCGHX.



Madz schrieb:


> Genau, das ist ja gerade der Clou. Die Steuerung dreht die Lüfter (am besten Noiseblocker XL1) nur auf, wenn es sein muss. Sonst reichen auch locker 0-300u/min.
> Also aus, Wasser wird warm, Lüfter springen kurz an und kühlen es wieder heruntern, Lüfter aus... usw.



Ich muss mir von den Noiseblocker doch mal einen beschaffen: bisher bin ich mit meinen BeQuiet! zufrieden.
Aber so, wie Ihr da alle von schwärmt.....
Der Preis ist ja nicht der Punkt: ob ich für zwei Lüfter 20 oder 30€ hinlege, ist mir völlig egal!
Solange die Leistung da ist!


Madz schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der "Worst Case", also die maximale Grenze, bei dem Das Ding schon aus dem letzten Loch pfeift. Wie dabei die Temperaturen sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


Ist auch nicht (mehr) so wichtig: ich denke, der Aquaduct ist 'raus.



Madz schrieb:


> Richtig. Es kann mehr.


Kommt dann also nach; erstmal geht's auch ohne (das 'liebe' Geld....)


Madz schrieb:


> Du machst dir wegen der Betriessicherheit unnötig Gedanken. Sofern du beim Einbau alles richtig gemacht hast, musst du keine Angst haben.
> Glaub da ruhig einem alten Hasen mit 7 Jahren Erfahrung.


Deswegen bin ich hier!
Und das mit dem Einbau sollte ich hinkriegen; man kann ja auch das Ganze vorab zusammenbauen und testen.
Außerdem: soooo schnell gibt's auch kein Desaster, habe ich mir sagen lassen.
Und: ich mache bein Renovieren bis auf zwei Sachen alles selbst: Gasleitungen und Fliesen.
Gas ist mir zu riskant und Fliesen.. na ja.
Ansonsten mache ich auch Wasserleitungen notfalls selbst (Küche etc) und da ist mehr Druck drauf als auf eienr Wakü.....



Madz schrieb:


> Du raubst dir mit jeder "Fertig-ich-machs-mir-einfacher" Lösung den Spass. Aber Vorsicht: Wakü macht süchtig.



Also auch so ein 'Bastelfrosch' wie ich.....
Denker, Tüftler, Schrauber......
Wo wäre die Welt ohne uns?!
Deswegen bin ich kein Mediamarktkunde....



Madz schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht: Wakü macht süchtig.


So ein Pech aber auch.......



Madz schrieb:


> In Punkto Knicksicherheit hast du genau eine der schlechtesten Lösungen gewählt. 13/10 knickt übelst schnell.


Das wusste ich nicht; deswegen frage ich ja.


Madz schrieb:


> Alternativen sind 11/8 (sieht finde ich ne bissel popelig aus) und das Optimum 16/10.


Der 16/10 kommt mir immer ein wenig 'fett' um die Ecke.
Da nehme ich wahrscheinlich - auch aus Platzgründen (_so _groß ist das Gehäuse nun auch wieder nicht) den 11/8er.
Wäre vielleicht hilfreich, wenn man sich das mal 'live' ansehen könnte.
Frage ist nur: wo?


Madz schrieb:


> Ich nutze nur Tüllen. (Perfect Seal). Diese haben gegenüber den Verschraubungen den Vorteil, daß man den Schlauch schnell montieren kann und folgende Schlauchgrößen einsetzen kann:
> 
> 16/10
> 16/11 (mit Schlauchschelle)
> ...


Das ist ein Wort: da verlasse ich mich auf Deine Erfahrung.



Madz schrieb:


> So jetzt schau ich mir mal den Warenkorb an....
> 
> *
> Edit:* So ist es viel besser: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
> ...



Wäre tatsächlich mal interessant, sich so eine Wakü 'Live' anzusehen.
Kennt zufällig jemand hier in der Nähe (Düsseldorf) eine Möglichkeit?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (16. September 2009)

Also das hier ist alles mit 11/8:

Galerie: Barebone - abload.de


16/10

Galerie: V1010 - abload.de

Die erste Kiste gibts nicht mehr, aktuell ist die Zweite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2009)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> für wieviel reicht die Leistung des Auqaduct?
> Kann ich mit der 360er-Version CPU, GPU und ggf. Northbridge kühlen?



Nicht leise.



> Wie ist das mit der Steuerung?
> Bei den Beispielkonfigurationen habe ich die immer vermisst.
> Oder nur 'überlesen'?



Absichtlich nicht dabei - im einfachsten Fall klemmt man die Lüfter fest auf die gewünschte Spannung, im aufwendigsten Fall investiert man 300€ in Elektronik.
Wieviel Kontrolle man wirklich braucht, ist eine starke Geschmacksfrage und somit in Beispielen für die Allgemeinheit fehl am Platze.



> Kann ich bsp. beim Aquaduct 360 noch einen zusätzlichen Radi - bsp. Mora 2 - einfach in den Kühlkreislauf einfügen und die Leistung so steigern?



Problemlos. Aber irgendwie geht dann der Sinn von "alles in einem" verloren.
Ne Einheit von AGB und Pumpe bekommt man in Form der Eheim Station ja schon für 1/10 des Aquaduct-Preises.



> Wie anfällig sind die Dinger?
> Gehen die so oft kaputt, dass ich den Defekt mit einplanen muss?



Aquaducts? Ich hab einmal was von nem Pumpenausfall gehört. Aber die haben so wenig Leute, dass man nicht wirklich von Erfahrungswerten sprechen kann.
Andere Waküteile (neben Pumpen - aber auch da gibt es einige "Dauerläufer", die normalerweise keinen Ärger machen) halten für PC-Verhältnisse ewig, wenn sie keinen hohen Belastungen ausgesetzt sind. (D.h.: Für Metallkomponenten: min. 50cm Abstand zum nächsten Vorschlaghammer. Plexiglas ist etwas empfindlicher, da haben immer mal wieder Leute Probleme mit Rissen. Ich empfehle extreme Vorsicht, bei Gewinden in Plexi)




> Ich sehe für den Aquaduct folgende Vor-/Nachteile:
> keine Extraarbeit mit der Verkabelung etc.



Das Ding muss verkabelt werden 



> weniger Verbindungsstellen (für mich als Anfänger durchaus ein Argument)



kennt man eine, kennt man alle



> die meisten Teile sind außerhalb den Rechners: wenn was schiefgeht, leckts 'draußen'



Kann man aber auch einfach im Eigenbau realisieren 



> die Steuerung ist gleich eingebaut und die Software entsprechend programmiert.



Dafür aber auch entsprechend eingeschränkt und ne Lüftersteuerung zu programmieren ist auch nicht schwerer, als Windows zu installieren.



> beim Umzug in ein neues Gehäuse sind nur die Kühler umzusetzen.



Wie oft wechselst du Gehäuse?




> ich habe alles aus einer Hand: sollte optimal abgestimmt sein; wenn was kaputt ist, kann nicht ein Hersteller die Schuld auf den anderen schieben.



Abzustimmen gibts da nicht viel (bzw. wenn dann sind imho AC-Kühler sogar recht schlecht auf AC-Pumpen abgestimmt) und andere Produkte können eigentlich nur bei elektrochemischer Korrosion an irgendwas Schuld sein -> Alu weg, Risiko weg. (das Aquaduct enthält Alu...)




> die Erweiterbarkeit: bei einem normalen System kann ich beliebig viele Radis dazu setzen (ggf. stärkere Pumpe); geht das auch beim Aquaduct?



Die Pumpe auszutauschen soll nicht ganz einfach sein bzw. es ist einfach kaum Platz für eine andere. Sonst ist dem so, ja.



> ich habe zwei Metalle im Kreislauf: Aluminium udn Kupfer. Das ist nicht so gut, oder?



Es ist suboptimal, gilt aber als beherschbar.



> Da bräuchte ich aber mal ein paar Tips zum Thema Steuerung.
> Ich habe zumeist Steuerungen wie die Aquaaero oder die Innovatek Fan-O-Mativ gefunden, die auch immer gleich 100-200€ kosten.



Als günstige Alternative gelten Mcube T-Balancer (wobei der Aquaero ohne Display nicht wirklich teurer ist) und Skythe Kaze Master bzw. Server.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Bleibt es bei CPU und GPU, kann ich den evtl. auch passiv betreiben;



CPU und GPU machen 90% der anfallen Wärme aus. Damit treibst du einen 1080er ganz schnell auf grenzwertige Temperaturen. (wieviel mehr Fläche man für ein Passivsystem -und zwar nur mit Dual-Core- nehmen kann, sieht man in meinem Tagebuch. In diesem Sommer habe ich bei Last-Tests Wassertemperaturen von bis zu 37°C erzielt, d.h. wenn man Festplatten einbinden will, ist schon da nicht mehr viel Luft)



> Andere Variante wären passive Radis wie die Innovatek Konvekt-O-Matik oder Cape Cora.



Sinnlos. Um ein System 100% passiv&gedämmt zu betreiben, bräuchte man sehr, sehr viele davon. Wenn man eh noch (leise) Lüfter einsetzt, werden sie von damit bestückten 1080ern gnadenlos geschlagen.



> Steht jedenfalls so auf der HP von Aquatuning:"Der airplex evo 1080 ist ein optimierter Passiv-Radiator mit der Option 9 (neun!) 120mm Lüfter zu montieren."​der scheint mir - momentan - ein guter Ansatz.



Inno ist zwar eher für markige Werbesprüche bekannt, aber AC erzählt halt manchmal auch ein bißchen viel.
Für Passiv-Betrieb ist kein einziger der 3 1080er optimiert und der Aquaero ist sogar der, der am meisten nach starken Lüftern giert.



> ich übertakte zwar (noch) nicht und laut Liste soll der Aquaduct 360 bis zu 700W 'verbraten' können.



Aber bei wieviel db(A)?



> Eine Frage habe ich da aber auf jedem Fall noch:
> Die aquastream XT USB hat - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - eine eingebaute Steuerung.
> Demnach kann ich die Wakü erstmal auch ohne die Aquaero betreiben und nur über die in der aquastream XT USB integrierte Steuerung regeln, oder?



Diese Steuerung hat leider nur einen Kanal und an dem lassen sich maximal 3-4 Lüfter betreiben (wenn man sorgfältg drauf achtet, welche mit geringem Verbrauch zu nehmen). Wie im Guide erwähnt: Es ist eine halbe Steuerung, wer eine ganze braucht, hat davon nichts.



> Ich habe mir erstmal einen Warenkorb zusammen gestellt.
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
> Dazu einige Anmerkungen:



Du brauchst einen Ein- und einen Auslassadapter für die 1046. Du hast 2x rein gewählt.



> T-Stücke: ich habe mir mehrere T-Stücke eingepackt, da ich nicht genau weiß, welche ich brauche (innen-/Außengewinde) und wie das räumlich bei mir am Ende passt.



Nimm einfach ein T-Stück mit 3x G1/4" Innengewinde und hänge es irgendwo in ein längeres Stück Schlauch.
Alternativ passen auf die G1/4" AG -> 2x 8/10 T-Stücke auch die 8/11er Überwurfmuttern (oder man bohrt die 8/10er auf), wenn du dich beim Schlauch umentscheidest.



> Ich habe 13/10er-Schlauch genommen, weil ich hoffe,
> dass:
> der Platz bei mir reicht
> der Durchflußwiderstand geringer ist



Nicht so, dass das irgend einen Einfluss auf die Temperatur hätte.



> er etwas unempfindlicher gegen Abknicken und Beschädigungen (Risse o.ä.) ist.
> Reicht da evtl. auch kleinerer?



Fälle von Beschädigungen sind mir keine bekannt.
Bezüglich abknicken gibt es viele Spekulationen (der einzige, der mal ein paar Topkandidaten getestet hat, hat dir weiter oben geantwortet - 8/11 oder 10/16 machen das Rennen).
Ich selbst nutze 7/10 und würde den jederzeit wieder nehmen, wäre er nicht so schwer zu bekommen. (klarer Pluspunkt für 8/11: Den gibts z.T. im Baumarkt)




> Der Filter kann nicht schaden und kostet ja nun auch nicht viel.



Der kann dem Durchfluss sogar ganz massiv schaden.



> Lüfter habe ich bewusst erstmal weggelassen, weil ich denke, vorerst reicht der 1080 im Passivbetrieb für den E8500 ausreicht und ich die Lüfter im Bedarfsfall schnell nachrüsten kann und auch leicht bekomme.



Wenn du ihn horizontal montierst, sollte er reichen.



> [*]Was ich nicht gefunden habe, sind Schottverbinder _zum Schrauben _für den 13/10er Schlauch; immer nur die mit den Schlauchtüllen.
> Gehen die auch?
> Ich traue diesen Tüllen nämlich nicht so wirklich.



Tüllen können sehr sicher sein.
Es sollte aber auch welche mit beidseitig G1/4" geben, da kannst du dir die Anschlüsse aussuchen und später auch mal ändern. (z.B. wenn du für draußen was dickeres willst)



> Wie ist das mit dem Anschluß für den externen Radiator: reicht da der normale Schlauch oder sollte ich anderen nehmen (Stichwort: Robustheit)?



Ich selbst nutzte 7/10er drinnen wie draußen, da bei mir unterm Schreibtisch keine besondere Gefahr droht.
Man muss hinterm Rechner halt ein bißchen drauf achten, dass er nicht abknickt, wenn man hin- und herschiebt, sonst ist der Durchfluss auf einmal richtig schlecht. (und es ist sehr ärgerlich, wenn man diese Ursache erst dann realisiert, wenn der -überraschend saubere- CPU-Kühler offen vor einem liegt  )


P.S.:
Bezüglich "live": In einigen Conrad-Filialen stehen immer noch Innovatek-Demo-Systeme rum.
Nicht ganz das, was hier geplant ist, aber vielleicht hilft das gucken ja.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. September 2009)

Hi!

Erscht mal Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort.
Mal sehen:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht leise.


Das ist 'ne Ansage; schließlich geht es erstmal um das 'leise'.
Aber: jede Wette: bald kommt das 'Schrauben'; Madz hat mich da schon richtig eingeschätzt....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Absichtlich nicht dabei - im einfachsten Fall klemmt man die Lüfter fest auf die gewünschte Spannung, im aufwendigsten Fall investiert man 300€ in Elektronik.
> Wieviel Kontrolle man wirklich braucht, ist eine starke Geschmacksfrage und somit in Beispielen für die Allgemeinheit fehl am Platze.


Ok; nachvollziehbar.
Denke, ich nehme erstmal die Steuerung der Pumpe (Auqaustream XT USB) und rüste dann 'später' (innerhalb von 10 Wochen wie ich mich kenne....) die Aquaero (erst als LT, dann das Dyisplay) nach.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Problemlos. Aber irgendwie geht dann der Sinn von "alles in einem" verloren.
> Ne Einheit von AGB und Pumpe bekommt man in Form der Eheim Station ja schon für 1/10 des Aquaduct-Preises.


nach der bisherigen Kaufberatung wird es eine Einzelzusammenstellung: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
Mir lag - Anfängerfehler - erstmal was da dran, die Sache einfach zu gestalten; habe mir das alles wohl etwas zu schwierig vorgestellt.
Da aber alle sagen: "das kriegst auch Du als Anfänger hin" vertraue ich euch da und nehme nicht die Komplettlösung.
Kaufe ja auch keinen Komplett-PC bei Mediamarkt.​ Und das Knobeln und Schrauben hat mir auch bisher schon viel Spaß gemacht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aquaducts? Ich hab einmal was von nem Pumpenausfall gehört. Aber die haben so wenig Leute, dass man nicht wirklich von Erfahrungswerten sprechen kann.
> Andere Waküteile (neben Pumpen - aber auch da gibt es einige "Dauerläufer", die normalerweise keinen Ärger machen) halten für PC-Verhältnisse ewig, wenn sie keinen hohen Belastungen ausgesetzt sind. (D.h.: Für Metallkomponenten: min. 50cm Abstand zum nächsten Vorschlaghammer. Plexiglas ist etwas empfindlicher, da haben immer mal wieder Leute Probleme mit Rissen. Ich empfehle extreme Vorsicht, bei Gewinden in Plexi)


Woher kennst Du mich so gut?
Darf ich an meine Lok dichter dran (ich kriege einen Euro einen Meter lang mit 4000 Tonnen.......)
Spaß beiseite: als alter Modellbahner sollte das Gefühl da sein.
Nur: mit Wasser habe ich es nicht so (außer unter der Dusche....)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Ding muss verkabelt werden


Kriege ich auch bei einem externen System hin: wofür bin ich Elektriker und erfahrener Modellbahner?
Der Lötkolben liegt mir gut in der Hand....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> kennt man eine, kennt man alle


Deswegen nehme ich wahrscheinlich eher Schraubanschlüsse.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man aber auch einfach im Eigenbau realisieren


Du hast aber ein ziemliches Vertrauen...
Spaß beiseite: insgesamt ist auch ein eventueller Defekt - um den ich mir als Anfänger wohl zu viele Sorgen mache - wohl nicht immer gleich eine Katastrophe.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür aber auch entsprechend eingeschränkt und ne Lüftersteuerung zu programmieren ist auch nicht schwerer, als Windows zu installieren.


_Windows _ist nicht das Problem.
sollte aber kein Thema sein: die Software ist ja ziemlich weit und für die ersten Monate dürfte die interne Steuerung der XT ausreichen.
Notfalls findet sich grantiert auch hier im Forum jemand, der mir hilft.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie oft wechselst du Gehäuse?


Bald.....
Ich habe seit 4 Monaten ein neues LianLi und denke schon wieder an eine neues......
Aber: ein Gehäusewechsel ist bei mir sowieso eine größere 'Nummer': da ist meist das Wochenende komplett 'weg'.
Aber: ich bin - wie Madz richtig erkannt hat - sowieso der 'Schraubertyp'.
Da ist die Schrauberei gerade das, was Spaß macht.....


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abzustimmen gibts da nicht viel (bzw. wenn dann sind imho AC-Kühler sogar recht schlecht auf AC-Pumpen abgestimmt) und andere Produkte können eigentlich nur bei elektrochemischer Korrosion an irgendwas Schuld sein -> Alu weg, Risiko weg. (das Aquaduct enthält Alu...)



Da dürfte meine Wahl (evo 1080) schon besser sein...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Pumpe auszutauschen soll nicht ganz einfach sein bzw. es ist einfach kaum Platz für eine andere. Sonst ist dem so, ja.



Insbesondere im Hinblick auf 'Zuwachs' ist die Einzelteillösung wohl erheblich flexibler.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist suboptimal, gilt aber als beherschbar.


Kann aber auch vermieden werden......



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als günstige Alternative gelten Mcube T-Balancer (wobei der Aquaero ohne Display nicht wirklich teurer ist) und Skythe Kaze Master bzw. Server.


Da ich erstmal ohne hinkomme und - vorübergehend - die Steuerung der Aquastream XT USB nutze, kann ich dann auch das Aquaero nachrüsten.
Je nachdem, wie es bei mir an der Gehäusefront läuft - ich habe da noch was im Hinterkopf: alle 'Bedienelmente' (Schalter, LED's, Laufwerke, Wechselplatte und Aquaero) in ein extra Gehäuse 'auslagern' das dann 'griffgünstig' aufgestellt werden kann.
Was mir dafür noch fehlt: ein passendes Gehäuse; da mache ich demnächst mal einen Threat für auf.
Vielleicht nehme ich auch einfach nur 4 Icyboxen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> CPU und GPU machen 90% der anfallenden Wärme aus. Damit treibst du einen 1080er ganz schnell auf grenzwertige Temperaturen.


Ich hoffe, aber nur im _passiven _Betrieb!
Aktiv sollte der 1080 schon _etwas _mehr bringen?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sinnlos. Um ein System 100% passiv&gedämmt zu betreiben, bräuchte man sehr, sehr viele davon. Wenn man eh noch (leise) Lüfter einsetzt, werden sie von damit bestückten 1080ern gnadenlos geschlagen.


Eben.
Wenn mir das 'zu Dumm wird', kommt der Radi auf den Balkon.....
Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass ich nur wenige Meter Länge nehmen kann und es nicht auf den Balkon reichen würde.
Das sind aber nur 3-4m Strecke, also 8m Schlauch.
Ginge also.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Inno ist zwar eher für markige Werbesprüche bekannt, aber AC erzählt halt manchmal auch ein bißchen viel.


Nicht nur die: wir haben Wahlkampf.......


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für Passiv-Betrieb ist kein einziger der 3 1080er optimiert und der Aquaero ist sogar der, der am meisten nach starken Lüftern giert.


Da es auch 'halbaktiv' - also mit leisen Lüftern auf 5-800U/Min - geht, sollte das kein Thema (mehr) sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber bei wieviel db(A)?


Na: Null.......
Geht nicht, schon klar.
Da müsste ich den 720 nehmen und für _das _Geld bekomme ich die komplette Wakü _mit _Aquaero. Und wie leise der dann wird, ist die zweite Frage: der Aquaduct ist ja kein passiv-Radi!
Denke, der Aquaduct ist 'raus aus dem Rennen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Steuerung hat leider nur einen Kanal und an dem lassen sich maximal 3-4 Lüfter betreiben (wenn man sorgfältg drauf achtet, welche mit geringem Verbrauch zu nehmen). Wie im Guide erwähnt: Es ist eine halbe Steuerung, wer eine ganze braucht, hat davon nichts.


Ich war - Fehler meinerseits - davon ausgegangen, dass ich _zwingend _eine extra Steuerung brauche.Mein Fachgebiet sind Klimaanlagensteuerungen (eine Steuerung hatte da dann so ungefähr 5-20 Schränke von den Ausmaßen eines großen Kleiderschrankes......); da brauche ich auch immer eine.​Da es aber auch ohne - oder über das MB oder die Pumpe - geht, ist das kein Problem mehr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nimm einfach ein T-Stück mit 3x G1/4" Innengewinde und hänge es irgendwo in ein längeres Stück Schlauch.
> Alternativ passen auf die G1/4" AG -> 2x 8/10 T-Stücke auch die 8/11er Überwurfmuttern (oder man bohrt die 8/10er auf), wenn du dich beim Schlauch umentscheidest.


Geht wohl in Richtung 11/8er Schlauch; vielleicht für die externe (zwischen Schottblende und externem Radi) Anbindung der - robustere - 16/13er.
Das sortiere ich nochmal auseinander.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht so, dass das irgend einen Einfluss auf die Temperatur hätte.


Wird wahrscheinlich der 11/8er Schlauch; da mein System nicht auf hohen Durchfluß ausgelegt (und angewiesen) ist, sollte der reichen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fälle von Beschädigungen sind mir keine bekannt.
> Bezüglich abknicken gibt es viele Spekulationen (der einzige, der mal ein paar Topkandidaten getestet hat, hat dir weiter oben geantwortet - 8/11 oder 10/16 machen das Rennen).
> Ich selbst nutze 7/10 und würde den jederzeit wieder nehmen, wäre er nicht so schwer zu bekommen. (klarer Pluspunkt für 8/11: Den gibts z.T. im Baumarkt)


 Der 11/8er wirds wahrscheinlich.
Der 16er ist mir zu fett, der 13/10er zu empfindlich.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn horizontal montierst, sollte er reichen.


Kommt - mit genug Abstand, so etwa 10cm beidseitig - an die Wand neben dem Rechner: da habe ich (inzwischen) eine Lücke von (B/H/T) 30*55*50cm.
Oder ich hänge den Radi unter den Schreibtisch: da habe ich 'Platz satt' (so etwa B/H/T 90*80*50).


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tüllen können sehr sicher sein.
> Es sollte aber auch welche mit beidseitig G1/4" geben, da kannst du dir die Anschlüsse aussuchen und später auch mal ändern. (z.B. wenn du für draußen was dickeres willst)


Genau das wird wohl kommen: für den externen Teil nehme ich vielleicht den 16er Schlauch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich selbst nutzte 7/10er drinnen wie draußen, da bei mir unterm Schreibtisch keine besondere Gefahr droht.


Ich habe lange Beine.......


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man muss hinterm Rechner halt ein bißchen drauf achten, dass er nicht abknickt, wenn man hin- und herschiebt, sonst ist der Durchfluss auf einmal richtig schlecht.


Da kommt dann der dickere Schlauch und/oder Knickschutz.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (und es ist sehr ärgerlich, wenn man diese Ursache erst dann realisiert, wenn der -überraschend saubere- CPU-Kühler offen vor einem liegt


Oh ja, die 'Nummer' kenne ich (wenn auch aus anderem Zusammenhang).


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Bezüglich "live": In einigen Conrad-Filialen stehen immer noch Innovatek-Demo-Systeme rum.
> Nicht ganz das, was hier geplant ist, aber vielleicht hilft das gucken ja.


Das kann gut helfen; bin Anfang kommender Woche sowieso wieder in Düsseldorf.

Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort.

Das hat dann mein Denken auch wieder - genau wie die Antworten von Madz - geradegerückt bzw. die Anfängerfehler korrigieren geholfen.
Muss da halt ein wenig von meinen Klimaanlagen weg.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2009)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Du hast aber ein ziemliches Vertrauen...



Man nehme: 1x Brett, 1x Eheim1046 Befestigungsplatte, 1x Aufsteck-AGB für Eheim1046, 4x Spax ~4x30, 1x Schraubendreher, 1x Regal
Rezept:
Platte auf Brett legen. 1x Spax auf Schraubenzieher, in Befestigungsloch der Platte ansetzen, reindrehen bis Schraubenkopf an Platte anliegt. Für anderen 4 Löcher mit anderen 4 Spax wiederholen. AGB auf Pumpe schieben. Pumpe&AGB auf Befestigungsplatte schieben. Fertig ist die externe Pumpstation.
Kriegt eigentlich jeder Anfänger hin. (Profis montieren sogar noch Entkoppler!!)



> Ich hoffe, aber nur im _passiven _Betrieb!
> Aktiv sollte der 1080 schon _etwas _mehr bringen?



Jup, das war ein Angabe für passiv-Betrieb. Aktiv sollte man so schnell keine Probleme bekommen.



> Wenn mir das 'zu Dumm wird', kommt der Radi auf den Balkon.....
> Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass ich nur wenige Meter Länge nehmen kann und es nicht auf den Balkon reichen würde.
> Das sind aber nur 3-4m Strecke, also 8m Schlauch.
> Ginge also.



Denk im Winter an Kondensationswasser.



> Ich war - Fehler meinerseits - davon ausgegangen, dass ich _zwingend _eine extra Steuerung brauche.Mein Fachgebiet sind Klimaanlagensteuerungen (eine Steuerung hatte da dann so ungefähr 5-20 Schränke von den Ausmaßen eines großen Kleiderschrankes......); da brauche ich auch immer eine.​Da es aber auch ohne - oder über das MB oder die Pumpe - geht, ist das kein Problem mehr.



Wie erwähnt: Über die Pumpe kannst du keine 9 Lüfter steuern.




> Geht wohl in Richtung 11/8er Schlauch; vielleicht für die externe (zwischen Schottblende und externem Radi) Anbindung der - robustere - 16/13er.
> Das sortiere ich nochmal auseinander.



10/16 steht in dem Ruf, nicht Knickstabiler als 8/11 zu sein. Entweder 10/16 oder 13/19.



> Kommt - mit genug Abstand, so etwa 10cm beidseitig - an die Wand neben dem Rechner: da habe ich (inzwischen) eine Lücke von (B/H/T) 30*55*50cm.
> Oder ich hänge den Radi unter den Schreibtisch: da habe ich 'Platz satt' (so etwa B/H/T 90*80*50).



Für passiv-Ambitionen (und sei es nur idle), ist letztere definitiv die bessere Lösung.




> Ich habe lange Beine.......



Ich auch. Aber der Schlauch hängt in Wandnähe min. 20cm über dem Fußboden am Rande des Fußraumes


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

> Denk im Winter an Kondensationswasser.


Und eine hohe Dosis Frostschutz. Wenn es dir die Mühe wert ist alles mit Armflex zu isolieren, macht sich der Radi Winter auf dem Balkon super. Oder du kaufst extra einen Autoradi für den Winter. Das schon den Evo und schützt ohn vor Korrosion durch Witterung.

Die restlichen Fragen hat ruyven schon sehr gut beantwortet.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. September 2009)

Hi!

Ich werde das erstmal so machen:


den Radi in die Lücke neben den Rechner auf den Schreibtisch, 3-5 Lüfter dran.
2 Lüfter fest auf 5 oder 7 Volt
3 Lüfter von der Pumpe geregelt.
Das sollte für den E8500 erstmal reichen, bis die Aquaero da ist.
 
wenn das nicht reicht, umgekehrt: 3 Lüfter fest auf 5/7V, zwei von der Pumpe geregelt.
Reicht das immer noch nicht, dann alle 5 Lüfter auf 5/7V, notfalls auf 10-12V.
Ich habe ja - unter anderem - hier im Forum gelernt, dass auch ein Pumpenausfall nicht gleich zur Kernschmelze führt.

Da es vorerst mit der großen Hitze vorbei ist, sollte das zumindest so lange reichen, bis ich mir die Aquaero leisten kann.

Das mit dem Radi auf den Balkon wäre nur der letzte Ausweg; da ist unter dem Schreibtisch sicher besser.Ich habe auch noch die Variante, den Radi auf die Rückseite von meinem Schreibtischaufsatz zu hängen; da sind (BHT) 130*55*30cm Platz; für aktiv reicht das wohl aus.
Allerdings hätte er da im Sommer direkte Sonne, was sicher nicht so positiv ist.
Dafür hat er Frischluft direkt vom - fast immer offenen - Fenster her.
Wie dem auch sei: ​Für den Anfang reicht die Lücke zwischen Wand und Rechner sicher aus.
Da es mir vor allem auf die Lautstärke ankommt und ich mir mittlerweile habe sagen lassen, dass:


völlig passiv nur mit so hohem Aufwand geht, dass entweder das Geld oder der Platz nicht reichen
'nicht-ganz-passiv-aber-auch-nicht-voll-aktiv' - also mit langsam laufenden Lüftern - für meine Zwecke ausreichend ist
dürfte die Variante mit 3/5/7 langsam laufenden, entsprechend ausgewählten Lüftern völlig hinreichend sein.

Zumal - einer der Vorteile des evo 1080 (oder des Mora 2) - der ist, dass ich je nach Bedarf aufrüsten kann.
Beim Reserator oder Aquaduct ist das nicht so einfach.
(Auch was, was Ihr mir verklickert habt).

Dann kann ich erstmal mit der Wakü auf dem - recht anspruchslosen - E8500-System Erfahrungen sammeln, bevor ich an den i7 gehe.

Bei meinen Temps (Last: CPU 58°, GPU 56°, Hdd's <35°) brauche ich eine Wakü nicht wegen der Temperaturen.
Aber - wie Madz erkannt hat - 'Wakü macht süchtig'.
Vielleicht hat sie das schon getan......
So ein Pech aber auch.....
Mir wird's nicht leid tun.......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. September 2009)

HI!

So, ich habe mir noch mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht; unter anderem, was die Farbgestaltung der Wakü angeht.

Als Farbgestaltung habe ich an schwarz/rot gedacht.
Nun habe ich keine Anschlüsse u. ä. in rot gefunden.
Also: erstmal alles in schwarz; das rot kommt dann durch die Beleuchtung und den Schlauch.
Eigentlich würde ich ja schwarz-Lila oder schwarz/blau vorziehen.
Da habe ich aber einfach keine passenden Anschlüsse gefunden.
Auch an blau/gelb - die Farben meiner Geburtsstadt - habe ich gedacht, aber nix gefunden.

Auch bevorzuge ich - offen gesagt - die robustere Metallausstattung mit Verschraubungen.

Erstmal kommt nur die Pumpe in's Gehäuse, der AGB kommt an den evo 1080: da ist er gut zugänglich.
Andererseits bekomme ich im Gehäuse ein wenig Platz.
Später will ich mir ein neues Gehäuse (Lian-Li Tyr X1000 oder X200) zulegen.
Eventuell kommt dann der evo 1080 mit dem AGB in das - ausgeschlachtete - Lian-Li PC-9B.
Das wird dann aber ein eigener Modd.....
Den - geänderten - AGB will ich nun am evo 1080 seitlich dransetzen; beides kommt dann als extra Element neben den Rechner; entweder als 'Standgerät' oder an die Wand.
Auch habe ich mich entschieden, die Aquaero gleich einzubauen.
Das Display kommt dann später; erstmal reicht mir die Steuerung über die Software.

Da stellt sich eine Frage: die Pumpe beibehalten oder besser eine Liang?
Soll vor allem ruhig sein, dabei aber auch Reserven für eventuellen Zuwachs (Graka, NB) haben.


Die Lüfter habe ich mit Absicht heraus gelassen, da ich die extra besorge bzw. noch 4 Stück 120mm-BeQuiet! hier liegen habe; der 5. bleibt dann durch Änderungen im Gehäuse (Verlegen der Hdd's) über.

Ich bin - wie bei mir üblich - mit den einzelnen Bauteilen wie Anschlüssen ziemlich großzügig in den Stückzahlen gewesen, um mir alle Varianten bei der Montage offen zu halten.
Bei mir läuft das üblicherweise so, dass ich Samstag Nachmittag vorm langen Wochenende feststelle, dass mir ein 1-Euro-Teil fehlt...​Da lege ich mir lieber ein paar Teile mehr hin.

Als Durchführung zum externen Teil habe ich ein (neues) Alphacool-Teil geplant; hier mal der Link dazu: 
Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama
Das gefällt mir am besten.

Der Warenkorb sieht im Moment so aus: 
*Variante mit 11/8er PVC-Schlauch*:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
Mit dem (PCV-) Schlauch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
*Variante mit 13/10er Mastercleer*:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


Eine andere Alternative wäre die 13/16-Variante.
Würde aber alles ein wenig verteuern.
Die 50€ würde ich auch noch hinlegen.
Wie ich schon sagte: nicht zu viel sparen!

So, nun mal sehen, ob dat so stimmt und passt.


----------



## Madz (20. September 2009)

> Auch bevorzuge ich - offen gesagt - die robustere Metallausstattung mit Verschraubungen.


Tüllen sind günstiger, flexibler und halten auch sehr sicher. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rfect-seal-tuellen-wie-am-besten-sichern.html

Einer ausm Forum hat mal seinen Mora+ L+fter+ Wasser an der Tülle hochgezogen. NIchts passiert.



> Erstmal kommt nur die Pumpe in's Gehäuse, der AGB kommt an den evo 1080: da ist er gut zugänglich.


Der 5,25" XSPC ist ebenfalls super zugänglich. Halb aus dem Case herausziehen und dann befüllen. DU musst nur den Schlauch ein Stück länger lassen.



> Eventuell kommt dann der evo 1080 mit dem AGB in das - ausgeschlachtete - Lian-Li PC-9B.


Der Evo ist ein externer Radi. Im Gehäuse verlieren alle Radis an Leistung. Sehe ich bei mir. Sobald ich mein case öffne, sinken die Temps der CPu um 8°.



> Auch habe ich mich entschieden, die Aquaero gleich einzubauen.
> Das Display kommt dann später; erstmal reicht mir die Steuerung über die Software.


Dir ist schon klar, daß es so deutlich teurer ist? Warte lieber und kauf es gleich mit Display. So hast du auch auf alles zusammen Garantie.


> Da stellt sich eine Frage: die Pumpe beibehalten oder besser eine Liang?
> Soll vor allem ruhig sein, dabei aber auch Reserven für eventuellen Zuwachs (Graka, NB) haben.


Wenn du eins der Tyr cases willst, würde ich eine Laing nehmen. Die kannst du auch übers Aquaero steuern und alle anderen Funktionen der AS XT kann das Aquaero auch und zwar deutlich umfangreicher/besser.


> Als Durchführung zum externen Teil habe ich ein (neues) Alphacool-Teil geplant; hier mal der Link dazu:
> Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama
> Das gefällt mir am besten.


Hui, schick. Kannte ich noch nicht.

Zu den Warenkörben:

Finde ich beides ziemlich übertrieben(was das Zubehör angeht). Hatte ich dir weiter oben nicht schon was schickes gebastelt?


Edit: Ja, hatte ich. http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1b677cefb54ee59b64ed8426ad1e9638


P.S. Wenn dir nach dem posten noch etwas einfällt, benutz bitte den Edit Button! Das entspricht den Forenregeln und erhälrt die Übersicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. September 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Tüllen sind günstiger, flexibler und halten auch sehr sicher.
> Einer ausm Forum hat mal seinen Mora+ L+fter+ Wasser an der Tülle hochgezogen. Nichts passiert.


Hast Du sicher recht.
Habe aber dennoch Bedenken; liegt sicher an meiner mangelnden Erfahrung.
Sehe da auch noch ein Problem: 
Die Tülle schraube ich erst am Kühler, Pumpe, Radi oder so fest und stecke dann den Schlauch auf, weil sich die Tülle gegenüber dem Schlauch nicht drehen lässt, oder?
Und da habe ich Bedenken, dass ich zu hohe Kräfte auf das jeweilige Teil (CPU, Grafikkarte etc.) bringe und evtl. was abbreche.
Ich kenn' mich doch.... (der Grobmotoriker grüßt...)​ Oder lässt sich der Schlauch drehen, bis die Schelle drauf ist?


Madz schrieb:


> Der 5,25" XSPC ist ebenfalls super zugänglich. Halb aus dem Case herausziehen und dann befüllen. Du musst nur den Schlauch ein Stück länger lassen.


Das wäre nicht der Punkt.
aber: die 5,25"er-Schächte gehen für die Hdd's 'drauf'.



Madz schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, daß es so deutlich teurer ist? Warte lieber und kauf es gleich mit Display. So hast du auch auf alles zusammen Garantie.


Ist eingeplant.
Wegen der Variabilität in den Farben dann aber gleich das gute Display.....
Brauche ich später nicht wechseln.​


Madz schrieb:


> Wenn du eins der Tyr cases willst, würde ich eine Laing nehmen. Die kannst du auch übers Aquaero steuern und alle anderen Funktionen der AS XT kann das Aquaero auch und zwar deutlich umfangreicher/besser.


Ich nehme erstmal lieber die Aquastream: da habe ich die ganze Sensorik (Temperatur, Durchfluß) mit drin und brauche mir keine Thermometer etc. kaufen.
Das Tyr steht - noch - ein wenig 'in den Sternen': ich muss wohl noch ein knappes Jahr mit dem PC-9B auskommen.


Madz schrieb:


> Hui, schick. Kannte ich noch nicht.



Bin durch Zufall drüber gestolpert; frag' aber nicht, wie und wo.
Denke aber mal, Aquatuning wir das auch bald im Sortiment haben.
Hat mir aber auch sehr gut gefallen!


Madz schrieb:


> Zu den Warenkörben:
> 
> Finde ich beides ziemlich übertrieben(was das Zubehör angeht).



Bin da manchmal ein wenig zu gründlich....


Madz schrieb:


> Hatte ich dir weiter oben nicht schon was schickes gebastelt?


Jou; habe ich mir auch angesehen.



Madz schrieb:


> P.S. Wenn dir nach dem posten noch etwas einfällt, benutz bitte den Edit Button! Das entspricht den Forenregeln und erhälrt die Übersicht.


Sorry.


----------



## Madz (20. September 2009)

Billiger/besser kommst du wirklich weg, wenn du dich an meinen Warenkorb hälst. Den Aquacomputer Filter kann man aber drin lassen.



> Hast Du sicher recht.
> Habe aber dennoch Bedenken; liegt sicher an meiner mangelnden Erfahrung.Sehe da auch noch ein Problem:
> Die Tülle schraube ich erst am Kühler, Pumpe, Radi oder so fest und stecke dann den Schlauch auf, weil sich die Tülle gegenüber dem Schlauch nicht drehen lässt, oder?
> Und da habe ich Bedenken, dass ich zu hohe Kräfte auf das jeweilige Teil (CPU, Grafikkarte etc.) bringe und evtl. was abbreche.
> Ich kenn' mich doch.... (der Grobmotoriker grüßt...)​Oder lässt sich der Schlauch drehen, bis die Schelle drauf ist?


Tülle anschrauben, Schlauch aufstecken  und (nur bei Winkeln) Schellen drauf fertig. Die Perfect Seal Tülllen brauchen keine Schelle.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. September 2009)

Hi!

Du bist aber hartnäckig.

Die Tatsache, dass Du so überzeugt bis, gibt mir aber sehr stark zu denken.
Einer der Gründe, warum ich mir das Ganze mal 'live' ansehen will.

Ich fahre heute Nachmittag nach Düsseldorf und besorge mir bei Conrad einfach mal ein paar Teile (Verschraubungen, Tülle, Stück Schlauch) und probiere es zu Hause einfach mal aus.

Ansonsten habe ich mir den Warenkorb noch mal geändert: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Die Schnellkupplungen haben eine bestimmten Zweck: so kann ich Rechner und externen Radi einfach trennen.
Um Verwechselungen zu vermeiden, kommen an den Rechner - an die Schottdurchführung - je eine Kupplung und ein Stecker: der Stecker für die Verbindung AGB > Pumpe, die Kupplung für Kühler > Radiator.
Dadurch kann ich nix verwechseln und vom Arbeitsaufwand - der "sowieso absolut unnötig ist, da eine Luftkühlung ausreicht" (Zitat meines Computerhändlers....) ....... und vom Geld her nimmt sich das nix, was ich da nun für Teile einbaue.​Dass ich von den Steckern zwei habe, ist auch richtig: die Durchführung wird der tiefste Punkt im System.
Also kommt zum Entleeren einfach der zweite Stecker mit einem Stück Schlauch in den Anschluß, und schon kann ich im Bedarfsfall das Wasser einfach außerhalb des Rechners ablassen.
Dürfte die einfachste und sicherste Lösung sein und die Schnellkupplungen habe ich ja sowieso dran.
So habe ich auch eine einfache Möglichkeit, die Flüssigkeit zur Wiederverwendung aufzufangen.

Allerdings sind die Schnellkupplungen auch der Grund für die Änderung in der Schlauchgröße: für 16/10er-Schlauch habe ich keine Schnellkupplungen gefunden.

Zum Belüften nehme ich einerseits die Einfüllöffnung des AGB und andererseits an der höchsten Stelle im Rechner einfach ein T-Stück mit einem eingeschraubten Verschlußstopfen, den ich im Bedarfsfall 'rausschrauben kann: da muss kein Kugelhahn hin.
Wenn es sich als Vorteilhaft herausstellt, kan ich an der Stelle notfalls auch einen Fillport anschließen.

Der gewählte AGB bietet mir zwei Möglichkeiten: ich kann ihn im Rechner einbauen - ist nicht zu groß dafür - oder aber auch mit an den evo 1080 hängen, was das Befüllen vereinfacht.
Ein bekannter meinte, ich sollte zwei AGB's vorsehen: einen am Radi, einen nach dem GPU-Kühler.
Das halte ich aber für übertrieben: das ist keine Heizungsanlage mit wer-weiß-was-wie-vielen Heizkörpern.

Einen Wasserzusatz - nein, keine Farbe - und ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind auch dazu gekommen.

Sollte so - bis auf die Verschraubungen - einigermaßen hinkommen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (21. September 2009)

> Allerdings sind die Schnellkupplungen auch der Grund für die Änderung in der Schlauchgröße: für 16/10er-Schlauch habe ich keine Schnellkupplungen gefunden.


Du bist blind. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss CPC 9,5mm Kupplung 65015

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss CPC 9,5mm Stecker 65018


> Zum Belüften nehme ich einerseits die Einfüllöffnung des AGB und andererseits an der höchsten Stelle im Rechner einfach ein T-Stück mit einem eingeschraubten Verschlußstopfen, den ich im Bedarfsfall 'rausschrauben kann: da muss kein Kugelhahn hin.
> Wenn es sich als Vorteilhaft herausstellt, kan ich an der Stelle notfalls auch einen Fillport anschließen.


Der AGB reicht zum Entlüften. Das andere Geraffl ist Unsinn.


Den Schlauchschneider brauchst auch nicht, genau wie man dei Ultra Version der Pumpe nicht braucht, wenn man ein Aquaero hat,. Damit würde ich sogar eher die Laing nehmen.


Und wie gesagt, Tüllen sind einfach geiler.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. September 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Du bist blind.


Nö: die Dinger kann ich nicht am Schott anschrauben.
Meine Absicht ist, dass ich die Schnellkupplungen am Schottblech - der weiter oben angesprochenen Aplhacoll-Panama-Slotblende - festzuschrauben.
Dat geht mit die Dingers net.

Wobei das kein Problem sein sollte: ich kann ja intern 16/10er Schlauch und Tüllen nehmen und die Schnellkupplungen nur für den externen Teil bzw. die Verbindung zum Radi.
Da ich ja am Schottblech (dem Panama) beidseitig G1/4-Verschraubungen habe, kann ich ja alles, was G1/4 hat dran schrauben.

Das suche ich mir nachher nochmal neu 'raus: im Rechner mit 16/10er Schlauch, extern - wegen der Schnellkupplungen - mit zu diesen passendem Schlauch. 



Madz schrieb:


> Der AGB reicht zum Entlüften. Das andere Geraffl ist Unsinn.


Ok.


Madz schrieb:


> Den Schlauchschneider brauchst auch nicht, genau wie man die Ultra Version der Pumpe nicht braucht, wenn man ein Aquaero hat,. Damit würde ich sogar eher die Laing nehmen.


Da hast Du nicht ganz unrecht, zumal ich ja die Pumpe notfalls 'updaten' kann.
Wobei zusätzliche Sensoren - für Temperatur und Durchfluß - preiswerter sein dürften, als die Ultra oder das Update.
Erstmal sollte es auch ein paar Wochen ohne das Aquaero gehen (müssen...).

Übrigens: hier ein Link zu einem Bild.
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=08.12.23055mediumgxzl.jpg

So ähnlich stelle ich mir das mit meinem Gehäuse und Radi auch vor.
Wobei ich mir wegen der Farbzusammenstellung noch nicht sicher bin; das wird sich noch finden.


----------



## Udel0272 (21. September 2009)

Link?????

Bild?????


Ich machs kurz:

Liang 
9er Radi

und gut!!!!!



Fertiglösung

Schlecht!!!!


----------



## Madz (21. September 2009)

Die Version auf dem Foto ist doch gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2009)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Erstmal kommt nur die Pumpe in's Gehäuse, der AGB kommt an den evo 1080: da ist er gut zugänglich.



Denk dran, dass es vom AGB zur Pumpe nur bergab gehen sollte.



> Da stellt sich eine Frage: die Pumpe beibehalten oder besser eine Liang?
> Soll vor allem ruhig sein, dabei aber auch Reserven für eventuellen Zuwachs (Graka, NB) haben.



Eine Aquastream hat imho mehr als genug Reserven.




> Als Durchführung zum externen Teil habe ich ein (neues) Alphacool-Teil geplant; hier mal der Link dazu:
> Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama
> Das gefällt mir am besten.



Süß.
Aber G3/8", d.h. nur mit Adaptern zu gebrauchen.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hast Du sicher recht.
> Habe aber dennoch Bedenken; liegt sicher an meiner mangelnden Erfahrung.
> Sehe da auch noch ein Problem:
> Die Tülle schraube ich erst am Kühler, Pumpe, Radi oder so fest und stecke dann den Schlauch auf, weil sich die Tülle gegenüber dem Schlauch nicht drehen lässt, oder?
> ...



Normalerweise werden PS-Tüllen mit der Beschreibung "Schlauch lässt sich gar nicht bewegen" assoziiert.




> Ich nehme erstmal lieber die Aquastream: da habe ich die ganze Sensorik (Temperatur, Durchfluß) mit drin und brauche mir keine Thermometer etc. kaufen.



Wenn du den Durchfluß messen willst, brauchst du auch mit der Aquastream einen Durchflussmesser und der interne Sensor ist bekannt dafür, ein paar K daneben zu liegen.
Kein Problem als Steuerungsgrundlage - aber du dir eh nen Aquaero holst, würde ich doch gleich auf ein vernünftiges Messverfahren setzen, zumal ein Tempsensor nicht teurer ist, als der Aufpreis von XT standard zu XT ultra.




Hat jemand (gute) Erfahrungen mit diesen Aquatuning-Kupplungen?


----------



## Madz (21. September 2009)

Welche meinst du genau?


----------



## Nucleus (21. September 2009)

Ohne den Rest meine Lebens mit dem Lesen aller Beiträge verbringen zu wollen (habe nur die ersten zwei Seiten überflogen), muss ich dem TO eines in aller Deutlichkeit sagen:

*Finger weg vom Aquaduct!*

Madz hat da schon recht - das Teil ist wirklich sehr gut.
Die Leistung des Aquaducts steht jedoch in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis.

Ich hatte zuerst selbst das Aquaduct 360 mkIII und war sehr unzufrieden damit.

Hier und hier findest Du meine Erfahrungen dazu.

Beim lesen dieses Threads und Deiner Argumente musste ich schmunzeln, weil ich früher genau so gedacht habe 

Sofern Du allerdings keine zwei linken Hände hast und Dir das Basteln ohnehin Spaß macht, kannst Du Dich getrost an eine Selbstbau-WaKü herantrauen


----------



## Madz (21. September 2009)

Das Aquaduct ist längst vom Tisch.


----------



## Nucleus (21. September 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Das Aquaduct ist längst vom Tisch.



Gut 

Faulheit siegt... nicht immer


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. September 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Die Version auf dem Foto ist doch gut.


Na eben!


Udel0272 schrieb:


> Ich machs kurz:
> 
> Liang
> 9er Radi
> ...



Stimmt! Alles


Udel0272 schrieb:


> Fertiglösung
> 
> Schlecht!!!!


Ooooch.....


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Denk dran, dass es vom AGB zur Pumpe nur bergab gehen sollte.


Hhhmmm..
Denn kommt der Eumel oben hinten an den Rechner.
Dann klappt das ohne Probleme.
Der ausgewählte AGB hat zwar - angeblich - noch eine 'passiv-Radi-Funktion'.
Aber: von der halte ich - zumal bei der 'Größe' - gar nix.
Und brauchen tue ich die sicher auch nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Aquastream hat imho mehr als genug Reserven.


Da gehe ich auch mal von aus.
Vom Preis nimmt die sich nicht so viel mit der Laing.
Ich denke, ich bleibe bei der Aqaustream.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Normalerweise werden PS-Tüllen mit der Beschreibung "Schlauch lässt sich gar nicht bewegen" assoziiert.



eben: dann muss ich den Anschluß ans Gerät (CPU-Kühler, GPU-Kühler, was auch immer) anschrauben und dann den Schlauch draufstecken.
Und das ist mir nicht ganz so sympatisch.
Da sehe ich bei mir - eben der Grobmotoriker vom Dienst (auf Arbeit fange ich mit 66 Tonnen den Tag _an_.....) - Probleme wie verbogene PCB's auf mich zukommen.
Da habe ich es lieber, wenn ich die Verschraubung am Schlauch anschraube und dann den die Verschraubung auf das Gerät schrauben kann, weil ich die 'Aufschraubmutter' sich unabhängig vom Schlauch drehen kann.
Ich gehöre halt zu denen, die eine M12er Mutter (17er Schlüssel) aus dem Handgelenk abreissen.......



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du den Durchfluß messen willst, brauchst du auch mit der Aquastream einen Durchflussmesser und der interne Sensor ist bekannt dafür, ein paar K daneben zu liegen.
> Kein Problem als Steuerungsgrundlage - aber du dir eh nen Aquaero holst, würde ich doch gleich auf ein vernünftiges Messverfahren setzen, zumal ein Tempsensor nicht teurer ist, als der Aufpreis von XT standard zu XT ultra.


Das Aquaero wird eine Weile warten müssen; bis dahin tut's die Aquastream (Standard) alleine.
Der/die Sensoren kommen dann mit dem Aquaero.




Nucleus schrieb:


> Ohne den Rest meine Lebens mit dem Lesen aller Beiträge verbringen zu wollen (habe nur die ersten zwei Seiten überflogen), muss ich dem TO eines in aller Deutlichkeit sagen:
> 
> *Finger weg vom Aquaduct!*
> 
> ...


Das habe ich auch schon gelernt.
Aber: tröstlich, dass auch andere den gleichen Fehler gemacht haben, wie ich.
Da ich nicht gentechnisch optimiert bin, muss auch ich mit _zwei _Händen auskommen.
Und - meinen Handschuhen nach - sind sie ungleich, also können es nicht _zwei_ linke Hände sein....


Madz schrieb:


> Das Aquaduct ist längst vom Tisch.


Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich es vermissen werde......


Nucleus schrieb:


> Gut
> 
> Faulheit siegt... nicht immer


Faulheit wäre: eine Luftkühlung zu nehmen:


einfacher Einbau
geringe Kosten
weniger Gefahren
keine Bastelarbeiten
Das Dumme nur: beim Hobby - und das dürfte die Wakü für beinahe alle hier sein - geht es weder um geringe Kosten, noch um einfachen Einbau oder den Wegfall von Bastelarbeiten.........
Eher um das Hervorrufen letzterer......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (21. September 2009)

> Da habe ich es lieber, wenn ich die Verschraubung am Schlauch anschraube und dann den die Verschraubung auf das Gerät schrauben kann, weil ich die 'Aufschraubmutter' sich unabhängig vom Schlauch drehen kann.


Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, machst du grad einen Denkfehler. Bei den Verschraubungen schiebt man die Verschraubung auf den Schlauch, setzt den Schlauch auf den Anschluss und schraubt die Mutter fest. 

Mit einer Tüllen steckt man den Schlauch nur eben drüber und fertig. Praktisch wie ein Gummi überziehen. Stell dir mal vor du wolltest das dann noch mit einer Schlauchschelle sichern. 

"Äh Schatz... warte ich hab die Schelle vergessen..."


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. September 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, machst du grad einen Denkfehler. Bei den Verschraubungen schiebt man die Verschraubung auf den Schlauch, setzt den Schlauch auf den Anschluss und schraubt die Mutter fest.
> 
> Mit einer Tüllen steckt man den Schlauch nur eben drüber und fertig. Praktisch wie ein Gummi überziehen. Stell dir mal vor du wolltest das dann noch mit einer Schlauchschelle sichern.
> 
> "Äh Schatz... warte ich hab die Schelle vergessen..."



Dat wär' doch mal was.
Pass' auf, dass Du damit nicht noch im Fernsehen landest......_wo bin ich da nur hingeraten_......​Nur ändern Schläuche den Durchmesser eher selten.......
Deswegen will ich mir das (mit den Verschraubungen - nicht, dass da jemand auf Ideen kommt.....) mal live ansehen; Conrad habe ich heute aber nicht geschafft; kommt morgen Vormittag; dann werde ich berichten.
Ich habe mich in dreierlei Hinsicht entschieden:


*Schlauchgröße:*
zu einfacheren - und preiswerteren - Üben und ausprobieren (bsp. von Farben und deren Zusammenstellungen) nehme ich erstmal den 11/8er oder den 13/10er. 
Außerdem gibt es da mehr unterschiedliche Farben als für den 16/10er.
*Farbe:* erstmal baue ich alles mit silbernen Teilen in den vorhanden Rechner - und dessen kleineres Gehäuse - ein und teste da mal das eine oder andere aus.
*Verschraubungen:* ich habe - bzw. bin noch dabei - den Wakü-Bilderthreat durchstöbert: Verschraubungen und Tüllen sind da bunt gemischt; ich würde sagen, mit 2:1-Vorteil für Verschraubungen.
Ich werde erstmal - Stichwort: Farben testen - auch Verschraubungen nehmen; später - wenn ich mir mehr zutraue bzw. mehr Gefühl für die Bauteile habe - teste ich auch Tüllen.
Mal sehen, was dat wird.
grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (21. September 2009)

> Außerdem gibt es da mehr unterschiedliche Farben als für den 16/10er.


Da warst du glaube ich schon wieder blind: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Welche meinst du genau?



Natürlich die, die er in seinem Warenkorb hat  :

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Aquatuning Hausmarke wie es scheint.
Sind zumindest keine Pneumatikkupplungen, aber das heißt ja noch nicht zwangsläufig, dass der Durchfluss stimmt.
Und bei solchen extrem kurzen Gewinden bin ich sowieso immer misstrauisch.




Madz schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, machst du grad einen Denkfehler. Bei den Verschraubungen schiebt man die Verschraubung auf den Schlauch, setzt den Schlauch auf den Anschluss und schraubt die Mutter fest.
> 
> Mit einer Tüllen steckt man den Schlauch nur eben drüber und fertig.



Wobei das drüberschieben bei Verschraubungen deutlich leichter gehen kann, da der Schlauch eben nicht nur durch seine Eigenspannung halten muss.


----------



## Madz (21. September 2009)

Wenn man den Schlauch vorher kurz in heisses Wasser tunkt, hat man das Problem nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. September 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Wenn man den Schlauch vorher kurz in heisses Wasser tunkt, hat man das Problem nicht.


Da kann man sich ja die Finger verbrennen....
Spaß beiseite: s. u.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei das drüberschieben bei Verschraubungen deutlich leichter gehen kann, da der Schlauch eben nicht nur durch seine Eigenspannung halten muss.



Genau!

Ich habe noch mal den Wakü-Bilderthreat durchgeackert - aber nur gut 150 der über 480 Seiten - und dabei festgestellt, dass die Mehrheit - etwa 2/3 - Verschraubt.
Außerdem habe ich die Umfrage bezüglich der Schlauchgrößen zu Rate gezogen.
Ergebnis: ich nehme erstmal 13/10er Schlauch und verschraube.
Diese Wakü wird erstmal - sozusagen - meine Bastel-Wakü: da teste ich und probiere verschiedene im Laufe der Zeit mehrere Varianten aus: 


Tüllen / Verschraubungen
andere Farben und Farbzusammenstellungen
UV-Aktiv, nicht UV-Aktiv
andere Schlauchgrößen
Ich werde dann später sehen, was dann beim Umzug in das Lian-Li-X2000 passiert.
Da stelle ich mir wahrscheinlich ein komplett neues System (i7, Lian-Li X2000, Wakü 'auf Optik' usw.) zusammen, was dann keine Eile hat, da ich ja zum Arbeiten dieses (C2D E8500) habe.
Ich denke mal, für den Anfang komme ich mit dem System so gut hin, wie ich es jetzt im Warenkorb habe.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
Wie gesagt: das Aquaero muss einige Wochen warten: das Geld wird nicht für alles auf einmal reichen.
Einige Teile sind zu viel, aber das ist Absicht: da habe ich die Möglichkeit, verschiedene Varianten und Anschlüsse auszuprobieren.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (22. September 2009)

Der zum Korb geht nicht.


----------



## Skaos (22. September 2009)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich habe noch mal den Wakü-Bilderthreat durchgeackert - aber nur gut 150 der über 480 Seiten - und dabei festgestellt, dass die Mehrheit - etwa 2/3 - Verschraubt.
> Außerdem habe ich die Umfrage bezüglich der Schlauchgrößen zu Rate gezogen.
> Ergebnis: ich nehme erstmal 13/10er Schlauch und verschraube.



Also ich gehöre gewissermaßen auch zu dieser Mehrheit, die 13/10er mit Verschraubungen nutzt.. und was soll ich dir sagen, ich bereue es.. der Umstieg auf 16/10 den ich gern machen würde kostet einfach zu viel, da ich nich nur Schlauch sondern auch Tüllen benötige.. also ich würds mir echt drei mal überlegen, ob ich mich so auf eine Schlauchgröße festnageln, äh festschrauben  lasse.. Es is wenn man jetzt schon über Änderungen nachdenkt in meinen Augen rausgeschmissenes Geld, bei mir lassen sich die 13/10 einfach nich ohne Knickschutz verlegen, wenns bei dir geht wärs ja cool, aber wenn nich kannst du günstiger auf 16/10 umsteigen, wenn du Tüllen nutzt..

Nur mal so als evtl. Anreiz


----------



## Madz (22. September 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Also ich gehöre gewissermaßen auch zu dieser Mehrheit, die 13/10er mit Verschraubungen nutzt.. und was soll ich dir sagen, ich bereue es.. der Umstieg auf 16/10 den ich gern machen würde kostet einfach zu viel, da ich nich nur Schlauch sondern auch Tüllen benötige.. also ich würds mir echt drei mal überlegen, ob ich mich so auf eine Schlauchgröße festnageln, äh festschrauben  lasse.. Es is wenn man jetzt schon über Änderungen nachdenkt in meinen Augen rausgeschmissenes Geld, bei mir lassen sich die 13/10 einfach nich ohne Knickschutz verlegen, wenns bei dir geht wärs ja cool, aber wenn nich kannst du günstiger auf 16/10 umsteigen, wenn du Tüllen nutzt..
> 
> Nur mal so als evtl. Anreiz


Predige ich auch schon die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Skaos (22. September 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Predige ich auch schon die ganze Zeit.



Hab ich schon gelesen, aber ich dachte ich machs mit ner eigenen Erfahrung nochma deutlicher  ..versteh echt nich warum der Gute auf Fittings raus will.. die haben sicherheitstechnisch keine Vorteile und auch sonst nich, find die allgemein sogar nur im Nachteil, außer man steht optisch auf die Überwurfmutter.. aber ich weiß ja ma nich..

btw.. bei meinem CPU-Kühler (Yellowstone) kann ich die zweite Überwurfmutter nicht draufmachen, da die Gewinde zu nah bei einander liegen.. hab also einen mit der Mutter und den anderen mit ner Schlauchschelle festgemacht.. das sieht ma erst was doof aus.. das Prob hätte ich mit Tüllen sicher nich gehabt.. 

Ma so noch ne Frage nebenbei, welche Tüllen nehmt ihr für die Winkelstücke, da hab ich bis jetzt noch keine PS gefunden..


----------



## Madz (22. September 2009)

Die Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") 90° Winkelanschluss G1/4 drehbar (Bitspower) black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss 90° drehbar G1/4 mit O-Ring 63179 oder die Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") 90° Winkelanschluss G1/4 (Bitspower) MSV 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss 90° G1/4 (Bitspower) 63189

Die Bitspower sind aber etwas platzsparender.


----------



## Skaos (22. September 2009)

Hm gut auf die bin ich auch gestoßen, wenn die Qualli bei beiden stimmt passts ja, ich würd die Bitspower eher nicht bevorzugen, sehen irgendwie komisch aus 

..gut, dann will ich den Thread hier nich weiter missbrauchen  
Danke für die fixe Antwort


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Der zum Korb geht nicht.



Der Satz unvollständig 



Bezüglich Schlauch würde ich vielleicht einfach mal bei Shops anfragen. Zumindest Aquatuning (afaik aber auch AC-Shop) versenden auf Anfrage auch per Brief - da sollte sich doch eine billige Lösung ergeben, um einfach mal 10-15cm 8/11, 10/13 und 10/16 in die Hände zu bekommen. Denn viel Geld für viele Anschlüsse auszugeben, nur um kurze Zeit später wieder umzubauen, ist nicht wirklich n toller Ansatz.
Und nach der Mehrheit würde ich mich auch nicht unbedingt richten - die wenigsten haben Erfahrung mit auch nur zwei Sorten Schlauch.
(DIE Mehrheit nimmt außerdem eh Luftkühlung  )


----------



## Madz (22. September 2009)

*Was Erfahrung mit Schlauch angeht kann ich mich ausnehmen*


8/6 PUR
10/8 PUR
10/8 PVC NoName
10/8 Baumarktschlauch
10/8 Inno (was eigentlich 10/7 ist)
11/8 Masterkleer
11/8 PVC NoName
11/8 Tygon (schwarz und klar)
11/8 Clearflex
13/10 Feser (silber, schwarz, weiss)
13/10 Tygon (schwarz und klar)
13/10 PVC-NoName
16/10 Masterkleer (klar, weiss, schwarz)
16/10 Clearlflex
16/10 Feser (Orange, grün)
19/13 Tygon (klar)
19/13 PVC NoName
*
Anschlussarten*


Pushin Plastik 8/6
Pushin Metall 8/6
Verschraubungen in allen Größen, außer 19/13
Tüllen (Perfect Seal, Danger Den, NoName und ein paar andere)
16/10


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. September 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Versteh echt nich warum der Gute auf Fittings raus will.. die haben sicherheitstechnisch keine Vorteile und auch sonst nich, find die allgemein sogar nur im Nachteil, außer man steht optisch auf die Überwurfmutter.. aber ich weiß ja ma nich..


Dat will ich Dir erklären: ich habe einfach Bedenken, dass ich beim Aufschieben des Schlauches auf die Tülle zu großen Druck auf den CPU/GPU-was-auch-immer-Kühler ausübe und das gekühlte Gerät dadurch beschädige. Und erst den Schlauch auf die Tülle und die dann an den Kühler geht auch nicht immer, da der Schlauch sich nicht auf der Tülle drehen kann .
     Zitat: "Normalerweise werden PS-Tüllen mit der Beschreibung "Schlauch lässt sich gar nicht bewegen" assoziiert."
Nach verschiedenen Testberichten kann es - vor allem bei Grafikkartenkühlern - schon mal knifflig sein, auch nur den Kühler richtig aufzuschrauben, ohne dass das PCB verbogen und in der Folge die Funktion beeinträchtigt wird.

Ich bin da unter anderem aus meiner beruflichen Praxis (Klimaanlagenbau) ein wenig vorbelastet: da musste man auch sehr aufpassen, dass man beim Aufschieben der Fühlerschläuche (meist Schlauch im Bereich 11/8 den wir in 100m-Rollen verbraucht haben) auf die Anschlüsse und Druckdosen diese nicht zerdrückte oder Abbrach.
Die Optik ist nicht unbedingt der Punkt; sie ist aber - zugegeben - bei den Tüllen besser.
Könnte aber auch Geschmackssache sein.


Skaos schrieb:


> btw.. bei meinem CPU-Kühler (Yellowstone) kann ich die zweite Überwurfmutter nicht draufmachen, da die Gewinde zu nah bei einander liegen.. hab also einen mit der Mutter und den anderen mit ner Schlauchschelle festgemacht.. das sieht ma erst was doof aus.. das Prob hätte ich mit Tüllen sicher nich gehabt..


Das Problem kann man aber bei 16/13er Schlauch leicht mal haben; unabhängig von Verschraubung oder Tülle.
Sollte sich aber mittels Winkel (G1/4, 45°) umgehen lassen.
wäre aber ein Anstoß, was kleineres als 16/13 zu nehmen.


Skaos schrieb:


> Also ich gehöre gewissermaßen auch zu dieser Mehrheit, die 13/10er mit Verschraubungen nutzt.. und was soll ich dir sagen, ich bereue es.. der Umstieg auf 16/10 den ich gern machen würde kostet einfach zu viel, da ich nich nur Schlauch sondern auch Tüllen benötige.. also ich würds mir echt drei mal überlegen, ob ich mich so auf eine Schlauchgröße festnageln, äh festschrauben  lasse.. Es is wenn man jetzt schon über Änderungen nachdenkt in meinen Augen rausgeschmissenes Geld, bei mir lassen sich die 13/10 einfach nich ohne Knickschutz verlegen, wenns bei dir geht wärs ja cool, aber wenn nich kannst du günstiger auf 16/10 umsteigen, wenn du Tüllen nutzt..



Das mit demKnickproblem höre ich nicht zum ersten Mal.
Also besser entweder 11/8 (ist bei mir kein High-Flow-System) oder 16/13.


Ich habe eben mit Aquatuning telefoniert; sind echt nett da.
Ich habe mir kurzerhand bei Auqatuning ein paar Muster bestellt:


je einen Anschraubanschluss 16/13 und 11/8 (63010 und 63020)
je eine Schlauchtülle 16/13 und 11/8 (62083 und 62035)
je ein Stück Masterkleer-Schlauch 16/13 und 11/8 (58000 und 59008)
einen B-Ware DangerDen Chipset-Kühler (9900348)
Die Überweisung ist schon raus; das Päckchen sollte noch die Woche ankommen.
Dann probiere ich das mal aus, was mir am besten liegt und entscheide mich dann.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (22. September 2009)

> je ein Stück Masterkleer-Schlauch 16/13 und 11/8 (58000 und 59008)


Da hast du genau den falschen 16er Schlauch bestellt. Der ist ein wenig zu weit für dei Perfect Seal Tüllen.

Dieser wäre richtig gewesen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch Masterkleer 16/10mm klar (3/8"ID) Masterkleer Schlauch 16/10mm klar (3/8"ID) 59063


----------



## Skaos (22. September 2009)

das mit dem CPU Kühler hast du falsch verstanden, das Prob tritt bei mir mit 13/10er Fittings auf, ich hab (noch) keine 16/10er Schläuche wie ich sie aber eigentlich bevorzugen würde..

und deine Angst mit dem Beschädigen der Hardware is irgendwo auch nich so schlimm wie du es dir vorstellst, wenn du die Graka draußen hast kann sogar gar nix mit dem PCB passieren, dann einfach wieder in den Slot einklinken und gut is.. und bis man ein Mainboard wirklich so unter Druck gesetzt hat, dass ein Schaden entsteht, glaub mir, das merkt auch ein Klimaanlagenbauer BEVOR es zu spät is 

aber ich will dich nich weiter mit dem Thema nerven, ich seh ja du hast dich bereits einigermaßen festgelegt 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Nucleus (22. September 2009)

Ich hatte bislang 11/8er, 13/10er und nun 16/10er (DD) Schlauch verbaut.
An den Biegeradius des 16/10er DD kommt nichts ran


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. September 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> das mit dem CPU Kühler hast du falsch verstanden, das Prob tritt bei mir mit 13/10er Fittings auf, ich hab (noch) keine 16/10er Schläuche wie ich sie aber eigentlich bevorzugen würde..
> 
> und deine Angst mit dem Beschädigen der Hardware is irgendwo auch nich so schlimm wie du es dir vorstellst, wenn du die Graka draußen hast kann sogar gar nix mit dem PCB passieren, dann einfach wieder in den Slot einklinken und gut is.. und bis man ein Mainboard wirklich so unter Druck gesetzt hat, dass ein Schaden entsteht, glaub mir, das merkt auch ein Klimaanlagenbauer BEVOR es zu spät is


Da bin ich nicht mal so sicher.Die Problematik wurde in einer Printausgabe  (ich meine, es wäre sogar die PCGH gewesen) erwähnt: da kam eine Grafikkarte mit werksseitig eingebautem Wasserkühler in der Redaktion an und lief nicht. 
Der Defekt wurde auf das  - offensichtlich vom zu stramm aufgeschraubtem Wasserkühler - verbogene PCB zurück geführt.
​Wie dem auch sei: um das mal anzutesten habe ich mir entsprechende Teile einfach mal bestellt.
Wenn sich herausstellt, dass der erforderliche Druck mir nicht zu groß ist/scheint, dann nehme ich wahrscheinlich die Tüllen; die Optik ist etwas besser und preiswerter wird's auch um einiges.
Außerdem sind die - mit meinen 'Baggerschaufeln' (Grobmotoriker mit Handschuhgröße 10 1/2) - sicher einfacher einzubauen.


Skaos schrieb:


> aber ich will dich nich weiter mit dem Thema nerven, ich seh ja du hast dich bereits einigermaßen festgelegt
> 
> MfG Skaos


Na, eigentlich nicht: deswegen ja die heutige Testbestellung mit zwei größen Schlauch (11/8 und 16/10) und jeweils einer Tülle und einer Verschraubung dazu.
Da sehe ich mir das alles mal 'live' an und entscheide mich dann.


Madz schrieb:


> Da hast du genau den falschen 16er Schlauch bestellt.
> Dieser wäre richtig gewesen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch Masterkleer 16/10mm klar (3/8"ID) Masterkleer Schlauch 16/10mm klar (3/8"ID) 59063


Kein Problem: habe die Bestellung eben korrigiert.

Nucleus: was ist 'DD'?
Ich kenne das von woanders, da heisst es 'DuplexDrive' oder 'DoppelDecker(bus)' 
     in Berlin gibt es tatsächlich an vielen Brücken Shcilder, da steht dran 'gesperrt für DD-Bus'.
     nachdem einige DD-Buss als Kabrios weiter gefahren sind.......


----------



## Nucleus (22. September 2009)

Ah, sorry...
DD steht für Danger Den - zu finden im A-C-Shop.


----------



## Skaos (22. September 2009)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Da bin ich nicht mal so sicher.Die Problematik wurde in einer Printausgabe  (ich meine, es wäre sogar die PCGH gewesen) erwähnt: da kam eine Grafikkarte mit werksseitig eingebautem Wasserkühler in der Redaktion an und lief nicht.
> Der Defekt wurde auf das  - offensichtlich vom zu stramm aufgeschraubtem Wasserkühler - verbogene PCB zurück geführt.​




Ähm aber die Kühlermontage und die Anschlüsse am Kühler bzw. die Verbindung von Schlauch und Anschluss sind 2 total unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe, wenn du den Kühler montiert hast, dann kann dir quasi durch das aufschrauben der Anschlüsse oder durch das aufstecken der Schläuche nix mehr passieren.. prob bei der Montage des Kühlers sind einfach viel zu fest angezogene Schrauben und unter denen biegt sich son Graka PBC recht fix, aber du machst ja die Anschlüsse nich aufs PBC sondern auf den Kühler und son Stück Kupfer verbiegst glaub ich auch du nich so schnell, wie gesagt wenn bspw die Graka draussen is hat das PBC ja keinen Punkt mehr an dem es hängen und sich verbiegen könnte, wenn du sie allerdings eingebaut lässt und dran herumwürgst is Gefahr schon da.. aber das is sie dann auch bei Fittings ​


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. September 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Ähm aber die Kühlermontage und die Anschlüsse am Kühler bzw. die Verbindung von Schlauch und Anschluss sind 2 total unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe, wenn du den Kühler montiert hast, dann kann dir quasi durch das aufschrauben der Anschlüsse oder durch das aufstecken der Schläuche nix mehr passieren.. prob bei der Montage des Kühlers sind einfach viel zu fest angezogene Schrauben und unter denen biegt sich son Graka PBC recht fix, aber du machst ja die Anschlüsse nich aufs PBC sondern auf den Kühler und son Stück Kupfer verbiegst glaub ich auch du nich so schnell, wie gesagt wenn bspw die Graka draussen is hat das PBC ja keinen Punkt mehr an dem es hängen und sich verbiegen könnte, wenn du sie allerdings eingebaut lässt und dran herumwürgst is Gefahr schon da.. aber das is sie dann auch bei Fittings
> [/INDENT]


Und da besteht wirklich nicht die Gefahr, dass ich den Kühler beim 'herumwürgen' auf das PCB drücke, wenn ich die Schläuche auf die Tüllen drücke?
Denn: ich muss ja erst die Tülle aufschrauben und kann dann erst den Schlauch aufstecken?
Die Reihenfolge ist doch so: 


alten Kühler abbauen
Nebenarbeiten: ggf reinigen, zusätzzliche Kühler aufbauen usw.
neuen (Wasser-) Kühler auf die Grafikkarte schrauben
Tüllen auf den neuen Kühler aufschrauben (ggf. auch umgekehrt: erst Tüllen aufschrauben, dann Kühler auf die Karte)
Karte einbauen
Schlauch auf die Tüllen stecken, ggf. sichern
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
Ich habe mir mal eben dieses Tutorial-Video angesehen: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5xgRNsDF6o&hl=de
Der hat zwar Plug-and-cool-Anschlüsse, aber das dürfte - vom Kraftaufwand beim Verschlauchen - keinen großen Unterschied machen.
Der würgt da ganz schön kräftig dran 'rum: das würde ich mich nie so einfach trauen.
Bin ich da zu vorsichtig; ist dat janze doch net so empfindlich wie ich denke?


Was anderes: ich überlege derzeit, für die CPU statt dem Heatkiller evtl. was Beleuchtbares zu nehmen, vlt den Enzotech Luna.
Kann mir da jemand einen Rat geben, ob sich das übermäßig negativ auf die Kühllleistung und den Druchfluss auswirkt oder ob dass in der Praxis nicht so wild ist?
P.S: dass der Heatkiller in den Review's und Messungen besser abschneidet, weiß ich. 
Ich wüsste aber gerne ein paar Praxiserfahrungen.
Mir kommt es ja nicht auf ein paar Grad an (ob ich nun 32 oder 37° unter Last habe, dürfte der CPU letztlich egal sein).
wegen dem Durchfluss werde ich wahrscheinlich die Aquastream gegen eine Laing tauschen; auch aus optischen Gründen (beleuchtbarer Deckel der Laing).

Eh' ich's vergesse: der 13/10er Schlauch ist 'vom Tisch'.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (23. September 2009)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur Schlauch- und Pumpenentscheidung 

Zum Luna kann ich leider nix sagen..

Aber ich glaub bei der Graka machst du dir zu viel Sorgen und letztlich kannst du auch Punkt 5 und 6 in deiner Reihenfolge tauschen, denn irgendwo musst du ja anfangen die Schläuche aufzustecken somit kannst du das auch ohne Probs vor dem Graka-Einbau machen.. also erst Schläuche dran dann Graka in den Slot, so hast du garantiert keine Probs mit einem verbogenen PBC und außerdem sollst du ja die Schläuche eh kurz erwärmen und dann über die Tülle ziehen, das macht sich einfacher und verhindert sinnloses Rumwürgen um den Schlauch festzubekommen..


----------



## Madz (23. September 2009)

> für die CPU statt dem Heatkiller evtl. was Beleuchtbares zu nehmen, vlt den Enzotech Luna.


Lass es lieber. Wenn du irgendwann den Sockel wechselst,ärgerst du dich wahrscheinlich schief, weil das Produkt nicht unerstützt wird oder ewig braucht, bis du eine neu Halterung hast.

Bei Watercool hast du direkt KOntakt in Deutschland (Enzo kommen aus den USA) und sehr lange Produktzyklen-/UNterstützung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. September 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zur Schlauch- und Pumpenentscheidung


Danke 
Aber: um die Entscheidungen treffen zu können, bin ich hier.
Ohne Euch hätte ich mir wohl das Aquaduct geholt.
wäre zwar preiswerter (zusammen rund 450-500 statt der derzeitige 700€) gewesen, aber ob ich damit zufrieden gewesen wäre????

Daher: *DANK *an alle, die mir hier mit Post's geholfen haben.




Skaos schrieb:


> Aber ich glaub bei der Graka machst du dir zu viel Sorgen und letztlich kannst du auch Punkt 5 und 6 in deiner Reihenfolge tauschen, denn irgendwo musst du ja anfangen die Schläuche aufzustecken somit kannst du das auch ohne Probs vor dem Graka-Einbau machen.. also erst Schläuche dran dann Graka in den Slot, so hast du garantiert keine Probs mit einem verbogenen PBC und außerdem sollst du ja die Schläuche eh kurz erwärmen und dann über die Tülle ziehen, das macht sich einfacher und verhindert sinnloses Rumwürgen um den Schlauch festzubekommen..



Und gerade jetzt stolpere ich über den Threat hier: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/36286-boss3ds-3-te-hd4870-ist-verreckt.html
Da kriege ich schon _Muffensausen_...

Denkste: nix is!!!!!
Wenn ich auf Sicherheit aus wäre, würd' ich einen fertig-PC bei Saturn kaufen.
Ob das dann auch hilft, lassen wir mal offen....
Mir jedenfalls macht das PC-Schrauben seit Jahrzehnten (früher war mein Amiga 2000 das 'Opfer') Spaß und ich geben das nicht auf!



Skaos schrieb:


> Aber ich glaub bei der Graka machst du dir zu viel Sorgen und letztlich kannst du auch Punkt 5 und 6 in deiner Reihenfolge tauschen(...)



da kann ich es auch ganz anders machen: den Schlauch auf die Tülle/Verschraubung und die dann an die Graka; dann tue ich der gar nix.
Aber es wird wohl weniger die Schlauchmotage sein, als die Montage des Kühlers, was die Graka gefährdet.
Ein Punkt, der mich an die fertigen Wakü-Grakas bringt.
Madz meinte zwar, dass die teurer wie selbst umgerüstete sind, aber nach einem Test in der Hardwareluxx (ja, ich lese auch mal andere Zeitschriften)  5/09 standen für die Hd4890 Preise zwischen 200 und 275€, je nach Version (teilweise mit 2GB speicher, OC oder eben Wassergekühlt).
Ein Wakü für die 4890 kostet zwischen 60 und 110€, der auf der betreffenden 4890 montierte Ek-Kühler 80€, womit die komplett wassergekühlte Graka 5€ preiswerter als der Einzelkauf ist und den Vorteil der Komplettgarantie hat.​


Madz schrieb:


> Lass es lieber. Wenn du irgendwann den Sockel wechselst,ärgerst du dich wahrscheinlich schief, weil das Produkt nicht unerstützt wird oder ewig braucht, bis du eine neu Halterung hast.
> 
> Bei Watercool hast du direkt Kontakt in Deutschland (Enzo kommen aus den USA) und sehr lange Produktzyklen-/UNterstützung.


das mag stimmen.
Andererseits ist die Wakü ja auch was für Optik.
(was mich evtl. auch zu 11/8er Schläuchen bringen könnte; abwarten)
Wenn ich mein neues System aufbaue (komplett neu: Gehäuse, MB, CPU, RAM) werden die paar Euros für einen neuen CPU-Kühler auch über sein.

*Kernfrage* ist die, ob es - _technisch _(also Temps und Durchfluss) wesentliche negative Auswirkungen hat, keinen HK zu nehmen.
Muss ja nicht der Luna sein; bsp. Nexxos, EK Supreme, MagiCool MC-Block  oder Cuplex sind ja auch optisch recht reizvoll.

Wobei es mir der Cuplex, der Magi Cool MC-Block Copper und der NexxXos Xp angetan haben.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (23. September 2009)

Fertig 4890 gibts es nicht mehr. Powercolor hatte mal ein Modell im Programm, dass sich gelohnt hat. Aber ist nirgends verfügbar.

Der Heatkiller 3.0 ist die absolute Referenz. 2-3° besser als die restlichen Kühler.

http://www.dexgo.com/graph/bild.php?id=871


----------



## Nucleus (23. September 2009)

Jo, der HK ist sehr zu empfehlen.
Im A-C-Shop gibts den mittlerweile auch vernickelt und pi pa po.

Vom Cuplex hd kann ich Dir nicht abraten - ich habe ihn selbst und bin zufrieden damit


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. September 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Fertig 4890 gibts es nicht mehr. Powercolor hatte mal ein Modell im Programm, dass sich gelohnt hat. Aber ist nirgends verfügbar.
> 
> Der Heatkiller 3.0 ist die absolute Rerenz. 2-3° besser als die restlichen Kühler.
> 
> http://www.dexgo.com/graph/bild.php?id=871


Da brauchst Du nicht mal 'fremdgehen': im Sonderheft der PCGH-Extreme 3/09 war ein Test von 20 CPU-Kühlern drin.
Die HK immer vorne dran.
Sind - soweit ich es sehe - so ziemlich die einzigen, die einen hohen Durchfluss und eine gute Kühlleistung kombinieren.
Bei den anderen gibt es immer nur entweder - oder.
Von der Leistung her ist der HK wohl die Referenz.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Jo, der HK ist sehr zu empfehlen.
> Im A-C-Shop gibts den mittlerweile auch vernickelt und pi pa po.
> 
> Vom Cuplex hd kann ich Dir nicht abraten - ich habe ihn selbst und bin zufrieden damit



Siehste: dat is doch mal 'ne Aussage!


----------



## Madz (23. September 2009)

Sag ich schon die ganze Zeit. Deswegen gibt es von mir auch keine andere Empfehlung.


----------



## Nucleus (23. September 2009)

Wenn ich allerdings ganz ehrlich bin, würde ich mir, wenn ich vor der Wahl stünde, den HK holen


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. September 2009)

Hi!

inzwischen - nach etwa 350 der 480 Seiten Bilderthreat - beginnt bei mir sich eine Tendenz für Schläuche etc. abzuzeichnen.

Vorweg: 
Die Pumpe - habe ich ja schon angedeutet - wird eine Laing.
Frage nur: welche?
Pro? Pro Ultra? pro light? DDC 1T?
Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?

Als Aufsatz denke ich so an den Nozzle Base von Koolance.
Ich meine, bundymania hätte da mal ein schönes Bild von hier im Forum gezeigt, finde das aber jetzt nicht so fix.
Das Ding sieht so aus: 
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/images/large/cov-pmp400ac_p1.jpg


Die Schläuche kommen höchstwahrscheinlich auf Tüllen; die Größe ist noch unklar: 13/10er wird's nicht, also entweder 11/8er oder gleich 16/10er.
Das wird eine Entscheidung nach der Optik; Musterschläuche sind unterwegs.

Bei den Farben habe ich mir auch schon eine Auswahl getroffen, muss mir aber noch mal einige Infos zum Thema UV-Licht und dessen Wirkung (wie leuchtet dieser oder jener Schlauch unter UV-Licht?) raussuchen.
(kennt da jemand auf die schnelle einen Threat zu?)
Gedacht habe ich an: 


Schlauch in weiß oder blau, UV-Reaktiv
drum herum Coils in rot, auch UV-Aktiv
Nicht, dass ich die Coils wegen der Biegeradien brauchen werde; die sind nur wegen der Optik.
Anschlüsse - erstmal - in 'normal', also silber
soweit erstmal ein kleines Update.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (24. September 2009)

> Vorweg:
> Die Pumpe - habe ich ja schon angedeutet - wird eine Laing.
> Frage nur: welche?
> Pro? Pro Ultra? pro light? DDC 1T?
> Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?


Ultra= DDC1t+ mit Watercool Deckel
pro= DDC1t mit Watercool Deckel
pro light= ddc1t mit XSPC Deckel

DDC1t= standard Variante
DDC1t+= deutlich stärkere, aber auch lautere Version


> Als Aufsatz denke ich so an den Nozzle Base von Koolance.
> Ich meine, bundymania hätte da mal ein schönes Bild von hier im Forum gezeigt, finde das aber jetzt nicht so fix.
> Das Ding sieht so aus:
> http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/imag...mp400ac_p1.jpg


Sehr nett. . Achte aber darauf, daß man bei sämlichen Koolance Produkten Distanztinge braucht, da die Gewinde kürzer geschnitten sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> *Was Erfahrung mit Schlauch angeht kann ich mich ausnehmen*
> ...
> [*]10/8 Inno (was eigentlich 10/7 ist)
> ...



Anm.: 7,5/10.
7/10 hat noch einmal dickere Wandungen. (Aber nur geringfügig bessere Biegeradien)



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Dat will ich Dir erklären: ich habe einfach Bedenken, dass ich beim Aufschieben des Schlauches auf die Tülle zu großen Druck auf den CPU/GPU-was-auch-immer-Kühler ausübe und das gekühlte Gerät dadurch beschädige. Und erst den Schlauch auf die Tülle und die dann an den Kühler geht auch nicht immer, da der Schlauch sich nicht auf der Tülle drehen kann .
> Zitat: "Normalerweise werden PS-Tüllen mit der Beschreibung "Schlauch lässt sich gar nicht bewegen" assoziiert."
> Nach verschiedenen Testberichten kann es - vor allem bei Grafikkartenkühlern - schon mal knifflig sein, auch nur den Kühler richtig aufzuschrauben, ohne dass das PCB verbogen und in der Folge die Funktion beeinträchtigt wird.



Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, dann hälst du den Kühler einfach locker in der Hand (ggf. mit daran hängender Grafikkarte) und baust die Hardware erst dann zusammen, wenn alles verschlaucht ist. Zwar unbequem, aber die Kräfte auf die Elektronik liegen dann nahe bei null.



> Das mit demKnickproblem höre ich nicht zum ersten Mal.
> Also besser entweder 11/8 (ist bei mir kein High-Flow-System) oder 16/13.



13/16 sollte deutlich schlechtere Eigenschaften haben (gleiche Wandstärke, aber viel größer). 10/16 ist das Maß der Dinge.





Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Was anderes: ich überlege derzeit, für die CPU statt dem Heatkiller evtl. was Beleuchtbares zu nehmen, vlt den Enzotech Luna.
> Kann mir da jemand einen Rat geben, ob sich das übermäßig negativ auf die Kühllleistung und den Druchfluss auswirkt oder ob dass in der Praxis nicht so wild ist?



Ein Luna kühlt definitiv deutlich schlechter.
Der beste Plexi-Kühler ist afaik immer noch der EK Supreme, wobei der -LT nicht weit zurückliegt und sich durchaus mit dem HK 3.0 LC messen kann - was Kühlleistung angeht. Beim Durchfluss fallen sie deutlich zurück.
Ich würde keinen davon kaufen, aber da muss man letztlich selbst entscheiden, wie wichtig blink-blink ist.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> inzwischen - nach etwa 350 der 480 Seiten Bilderthreat - beginnt bei mir sich eine Tendenz für Schläuche etc. abzuzeichnen.



Sag mal - dir ist schon klar, dass im Bilderthread vor allem Schläuche zu sehen sind, die toll aussehen (sollen), oder?


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, dann hälst du den Kühler einfach locker in der Hand (ggf. mit daran hängender Grafikkarte) und baust die Hardware erst dann zusammen, wenn alles verschlaucht ist. Zwar unbequem, aber die Kräfte auf die Elektronik liegen dann nahe bei null.


Das wird sich wohl bewältigen lassen, da ja offensichtlich der Einbau des Kühler der gefährlichere Teil ist.
Nachdem ich da ein paar Videos gesehen habe, denke ich, dass ich da - mal wieder - zu vorsichtig/ängstlich (gewesen) bin. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 13/16 sollte deutlich schlechtere Eigenschaften haben (gleiche Wandstärke, aber viel größer). 10/16 ist das Maß der Dinge.


Entschuldige: sollte auch 16/10 heißen; 16/13 war ein reiner Tippfehler!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Luna kühlt definitiv deutlich schlechter.
> Der beste Plexi-Kühler ist afaik immer noch der EK Supreme, wobei der -LT nicht weit zurückliegt und sich durchaus mit dem HK 3.0 LC messen kann - was Kühlleistung angeht. Beim Durchfluss fallen sie deutlich zurück.
> Ich würde keinen davon kaufen, aber da muss man letztlich selbst entscheiden, wie wichtig blink-blink ist.


blink-blink hat durchaus einen nicht unbeträchtlichen Stellwert.
Warten wir mal ab; die Kühler sind ja nicht so teuer, dass ich mir nicht beide kaufen kann und einfach mal sehe, welcher mir besser gefällt und ins System passt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sag mal - dir ist schon klar, dass im Bilderthread vor allem Schläuche zu sehen sind, die toll aussehen (sollen), oder?


Genau das sollen sie ja auch: gut aussehen.
Wenn's nicht ums gute Aussehen ginge, hätte ich mir auch kein Lian-Li für 200€ sondern ein Conrad-Elektronik-Gehäuse für 30€ gekauft......
Ist halt auch eine Geschmacksfrage, was man nimmt.
Technisch - Kühlleistung, Dichtheit usw. - dürften die meisten Schläuche ausreichend (Kühlleistung) bzw.- auch für mich - beherrschbar (Dichtheit, Verlegung) sein.
    Was die Arbeit/Verlegung angeht: im Rahmen des Bilderthreats habe ich gut sehen können, wie einzelne Leute mit ihrer Erfahrung fortschreiten und inwieweit - und schnell - sich die Qualität der Arbeit verbessert.
Die technische Seite spielt aber durchaus auch eine Rolle, weswegen der 13/10er 'aus dem Rennen' ist.
Daher wird die Schlauchwahl wahrscheinlich auch nach dem Aussehen erfolgen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass für die Kühlung beide Größen (11/8 und 16/10) ausreichend sind.Schließlich reicht - vom technischen Standpunkt her - eine Luftkühlung auch aus.
(entschuldigt, der war gemein.....)​Aber - dessen bin ich mir schon nach ganz kurzer Zeit hier im Forum absolut  sicher - _zufriedenstellender _(was nun mal für ein Hobby maßgebend ist) ist die Wasserkühlung.
Bedenken habe ich nur in einer Hinsicht: "wer soll das bezahlen?"
Aber: das Problem dürfte vielen bekannt sein.......
Dazu eine _Randbemerkung_: ich hatte früher ein Hobby, dass mich voll befriedigt und ausgefüllt hat: Modellbahn.
Da hatte ich mir viel angesammelt; insgesamt für weit über 40.000€.
Leider wurde mir das alles dann 2007 im Zusammenhang mit meinem Umzug gestohlen; die Versicherung (obwohl extra versichert) weigert sich zu zahlen.
Der Beruf füllt mich auch nicht wirklich aus und so such(t)e ich seit dem nach einem neuen Hobby. (Familie habe ich nicht mehr).
Ich denke, mit der Wasserkühlung habe ich endlich was gefunden.​Ein - wichtiger - Punkt ist der, dass ich mich hier im Forum direkt wohl fühle....


Eine Frage - betreffend Wahl der Anschlüsse - so nebenbei: wie bekomme ich den Schlauch von den Tüllen wieder ab?
Hintergrund: ich werde - ich kenne mich doch - in nächster Zeit viel an der Wakü ändern, ausprobieren usw.
Da ist es sicher sinnvoll, wenn ich den Schlauch wieder ab bekomme um bsp. einen anderen Anschluss (wie Winkel statt gerade) aufsetze oder wenn ich den Schlauch nicht komplett tauschen muss, weil ich einen Anschluss ändere.
grüße 

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. September 2009)

Hi!

So, das Paket von Aquacomputer mit den Musterteilen ist eben eingetroffen; ich habe den Inhalt natürlich intensiv begutachtet und einiges ausprobiert.

Bestellt hatte ich mir jeweils in 11/8 und 16/10:


eine Verschraubung
eine Schlauchtülle
einen Meter Schlauch Masterkleer klar
Dazu einen MPC 680i-Chipsatzkühler als 'Testgerät'.

Ausprobiert habe ich vor allem, wie und mit wie viel Kraftaufwand der Schlauch auf den Anschluß geschoben wird und wie viel Kraft ich brauche, um den Schlauch auch wieder ab zu bekommen.Gerade letzteres hat für mich schon eine nicht unerhebliche Bedeutung, da ich davon ausgehe, dass ich meine Wakü im kommenden Jahr etliche Male umbauen werde und so auch etliche Male die Anschlüsse vom Schlauch abbekommen 'darf'.​Auch die Zuhilfenahme von heißem Wasser habe ich natürlich ausprobiert: mit sehr gutem Erfolg!

Außerdem habe ich beide Schläuche mal testweise in mein Gehäuse gelegt und mir die - optische - Wirkung angesehen.

Basis ist die, dass ich für mein System (C2D E8500, GPU ~ 285) so oder so eine ausreichende Kühlleistung erreichen werde.

Wie sehen nun meine (_persönlichen_) Ergebnisse, Einschätzungen und Schlußfolgerungen aus?


*Verschraubungen:* die Schläuche lassen sich mit geringem bis mäßigem Kraftaufwand aufschieben; für das Abziehen wird - besonders beim 16/10er Schlauch - etwas mehr Kraft benötigt.
Insgesamt ist das nicht das Problem. 
Aber: bei den Verschraubungen müssen ja auch die Überwurfmuttern angedreht werden.
Gerade bei 16/10er kann das innerhalb des Gehäuses schwierig werden, wenn man das bsp. am CPU-Kühler zwischen Rückwand, Deckel und RAM versucht.
*Schlauchtüllen:* Die Schläuche lassen sich mit mäßigem bis ausreichendem Kraftaufwand aufschieben; für das Abziehen wird - besonders beim 16/10er Schlauch - schon 'etwas' mehr Kraft benötigt.
Gerade bei 16/10er kann das innerhalb des Gehäuses 'spaßig' werden.
Insbesondere bei dem 11/8er Schlauch ist das jedoch kein Problem.
Allerdings müssen zumindest die 11/8er Tüllen gesichert werden, was jedoch einfacher ist, als eine Verschraubung anzuziehen: eine Schelle oder ein Kabelbinder lässt sich wohl auch noch in de hinterletzten Ecke festziehen.
Außerdem ist die Optik ein wenig besser; aber das ist Geschmackssache; schließlich lassen sich mit entsprechenden Überwurfmuttern auch gute farbliche Effekte erzielen.
Beim16/10er Schlauch kann imho auf die Sicherung u. U. verzichtet werden; ich würde aber doch dazu raten.
Ergebnis: ich nehme Schlauchtüllen; allerdings mit Sicherung (Schellen).



*16/10er:* der Schlauch lässt sich - was mich sehr verwundert hat - in engeren Radien verlegen als der 11/8er und ist auch sonst sehr 'pflegeleicht'. Was mich angenehm überrascht hat.
Die größten Nachteile sind - für mich - zwei:
der große Kraftaufwand beim _Abziehen _des Schlauches.
Das ist für mich - auch in Anbetracht des kleinen Gehäuses und der zu erwartenden Umbauten - sehr wichtig.
der große Platzbedarf: der 16/10er ist - im Verhältnis zum 11/8er - doch recht 'fett'.
 
*11/8er:* der Schlauch lässt sich zwar nicht ganz so eng biegen, aber im 'Notfall' kann ich ja auch Winkelstücke nehmen.
Allerdings sitzt er auch bei weitem nicht so fest auf den Schlauchtüllen wie der 16/10er, so dass hier eine Sicherung meiner Meinung nach unverzichtbar ist.
Allerdings lässt sich der 11/8er ohne großen Kraftaufwand von den Schlauchtüllen abziehen; von den Verschraubungen rutscht er nach Abnehmen der Überwurfmutter fasst von selbst herunter.
Dazu kommt, dass das Angebot an Anschlüssen usw. für 11/8er etwas größer ist, als für 16/10er (was sich aber in nächster Zukunft noch ändern dürfte).
Jedoch ist er erheblich schlanker; er 'erschlägt' das Innere des Rechners (optisch) nicht so.
Insgesamt lässt er sich leichter verarbeiten und - _soooo _groß ist mein Lian-Li PC-9B nun dann doch nicht - sieht erheblich besser aus.
Wobei man über das Aussehen streiten kann....
Ergebnis: ich nehme 11/8er Schlauch.

Ich werde aber mit Sicherheit die Frage 16/10er oder 11/8er nochmal neu bewerten, wenn der neue Rechner ansteht, da der dann einerseits mehr Leistung hat und andererseits ein größeres Gehäuse.

Daraus ergibt sich dann auch ein entsprechender Warenkorb, den ich spätestens morgen per Edit hier anfügen werde.

Soweit erstmal das; bis denne!


P.S.: ein Edit schien mir nicht sinnvoll, daher der neue Post.


----------



## Madz (25. September 2009)

Wow, ich liebe es jetzt schon deinen Lernerfolg weiter mit zu verfolgen. Das Erinnert mich stark an "Scamps" aus dem Hwluxx. Der hat auch angefangen mit einer Thermaltake Wakü, obwohl ihm alle davon abgeraten haben. 
Am Ende hat er soviel ausprobiert, wei cih in 5 Jahren und das in einem Jahr. 

Lies mal:

Silent-WaKü für Q6600 @ High-OC - Forum de Luxx

Edit: Edits sind nur sinnvol, wenn die Posts zeitlich sehr nah beieinander liegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2009)

Posts mit 1,5 Tagen Abstand werden i.d.R. nicht als Doppelpost gezählt, dass stimmt 

Und ich bin auch auf den weiteren Verlauf gespannt. Tut gut, zur Abwechslung mal einen Kandidaten zu haben, der sich selbst überlegt, was er will und der ggf. selbst guckt, was diese Ansprüche erfüllt 

(außerdem ist das afaik die erste Kombination aus 8/11 und Tüllen hier  )


----------



## Nucleus (25. September 2009)

Findest Du die 16/10er wirklich so fett?

Ich hatte ebenfalls die Befürchtung bis ich es selbst gesehen habe.

In einem geräumigen Gehäuse sehen die dickeren Würste nach was aus.
Im Gegensatz dazu sehen 11/8er irgendwie verloren aus... fast wie Mikado


----------



## Skaos (25. September 2009)

Bin auch recht begeistert, von deiner Bastellust und dem Aufwand den du dafür betreibst, das is echt selten hier..

Das mit den Fittings in engen Winkeln im Gehäuse hatte ich ganz vergessen stimmt.. ich bekomm auch jedes mal einen Hals, wenn ich an den hinteren Anschluss vom Radi will..

Bin ma gespannt, wie deine letztendliche Entscheidung aussieht.. ich glaub rein optisch is für dich echt der 13/10 am besten, Schade, dass der so schlechte Eigenschaften hat, ich denke der wär genau das Richtige für dich


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ich bin auch auf den weiteren Verlauf gespannt. Tut gut, zur Abwechslung mal einen Kandidaten zu haben, der sich selbst überlegt, was er will und der ggf. selbst guckt, was diese Ansprüche erfüllt


Danke!

Manchmal denke und überlege ich auch zu viel.....
Aber dennoch: ich such(t)e halt ein gutes Hobby, das mich ausfüllt und da hänge ich mich auch voll 'rein.
Die 40.000€-Modellbahn hatte ich mir auch innerhalb von nur etwa 4 Jahren aufgebaut....


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (außerdem ist das afaik die erste Kombination aus 8/11 und Tüllen hier  )


Und das tut mir noch nicht mal leid.....


Nucleus schrieb:


> Findest Du die 16/10er wirklich so fett?
> In einem geräumigen Gehäuse sehen die dickeren Würste nach was aus.
> Im Gegensatz dazu sehen 11/8er irgendwie verloren aus... fast wie Mikado


wie Du sagst: in einem _geräumigeren _Gehäuse.....
Das habe ich - derzeit - nicht.
Hauptgrund war aber der, dass ich die sehr schwer wieder ab bekomme.
In meinem neuen Gehäuse (das wird ja geräumiger) und mit mehr Erfahrung denke ich, wird der 16/10er ziemlich sicher die Wahl sein.
Bis dahin - sozusagen zum Üben - ist der 11/8er etwas 'handlicher'.

und: wer weiss: vielleicht steige ich schon vorher auf den 16/10er um?



Skaos schrieb:


> Bin auch recht begeistert, von deiner Bastellust und dem Aufwand den du dafür betreibst, das is echt selten hier..


Danke!
Warte mal ab: mich bremsen nur zwei Dinge: die Anzahl der verfügbaren Euros und die verfügbare Zeit: ich muss leider ab und zu auch mal Arbeiten (um an eben jene Teuros zu kommen - soweit die Steuer was über lässt) gehen, Schlafen, essen.....


Skaos schrieb:


> Das mit den Fittings in engen Winkeln im Gehäuse hatte ich ganz vergessen stimmt.. ich bekomm auch jedes mal einen Hals, wenn ich an den hinteren Anschluss vom Radi will..


Und denn sieh Dir mal meine Greifer an.....


Skaos schrieb:


> Bin ma gespannt, wie deine letztendliche Entscheidung aussieht.. ich glaub rein optisch is für dich echt der 13/10 am besten, Schade, dass der so schlechte Eigenschaften hat, ich denke der wär genau das Richtige für dich


Wär' er auch.
und ich hätte ihn sicher auch genommen, wenn mir nicht so massiv davon abgeraten worden wäre.
Unter anderem deswegen, weil es dafür die meisten Sachen wie Anschlüsse, Kugelhähne, Schlauchsorten, Coils und und und gibt.
Aber: wat bringt's?
Nee, dat tu ich mir libber net an!

eh' ich's vergesse: gibt mit Sicherheit ein Tagebuch, wenn ich die Teile bekomme.

Edit: ich bin gerade dabei, mir mal den Threat dvon Scamps durchzulesen, den mir Madz im Post 64 empfohlen hat.
Silent-WaKü für Q6600 @ High-OC - Forum de Luxx
Darüber bin ich dann auf den Review von so einem externen Kailon-komplettset gestoßen, das sich - soweit ich das sehe - kaum vom Zalmann Reserator unterscheidet.
Die Werte lesen sich ja ganz gut, die einfache Montage - die nicht mein Ziel ist! - spricht dafür.
EffizienzGurus.de - Hardware in Perfektion
Dann habe ich gelesen, was für eine CPU die gekühlt haben: Adlon 3800.
Na toll: den habe ich vor drei Jahren verschenkt, weil er mir zu wenig Leistung (und damit nun mal leider auch Wärme) bietet.
Andere Reviews und Test sehen - auch für den Zalmann Reserator - ähnlich aus.

Im Klartext - so sehe ich das inzwischen - diese Komplettsets sind was für:


Bastelfaule
Reiche (die können ja dann für 5000€ eine komplett fertigen Wakü-PC kaufen; würd' ich nicht machen, selbst wenn mir jemand das Geld schenken würde)
Designverliebte: die Dinger sehen teilweise tatsächlich gut aus.
Dann kann ich mir aber auch was anderes kaufen und einfach auf den Schreibtisch stellen.
Insoweit kann ich den Kollegen hier im Forum - und insbesondere Madz - eines mit sicherheit attestieren: viel Sachverstand
Und noch was: die Geduld, die im besagten Scamps-Threat  zu Tage tritt - insbesondere von Madz - nötigt mir allergrößten Respekt ab!
Ich arbeite den Scamps-Threat noch mal komplett durch; habe im Moment noch Urlaub.
Eines seh ich aber gerade: ich bin zwar nicht (Zitat!) 'Beratungsresistent' - siehe die Idee mit dem Aquaduct, dass ich höchstens optisch vermissen werde - , habe aber manchmal auch meinen eigenen Kopf, Ansichten und Vorstellungen.
Was den zu investiierenden Geldbetrag angeht: ichhatte - wie Scamps - auch meine Vorstellungen; die lagen bei rund 400-450€ (Scamps: ~200) oder so.
Inzwischen bin ich bei gut 700€ oder mehr, wenn auch nicht auf einmal; wird an den Warenkörben zu sehen sein.

Edit 2: folgt......
Und da isser!

hab' jetzt den Scamps-Threat komplett durch.
Kann ich aber nur empfehlen.
Da sieht man eines, über das man sichklar sein sollte: Wakü macht süchtig!
Sollte ich mich von den Bauchschmerzen - lachen tut weh! - erholt haben, sehe ich da einige Sachen, die ich mit Scamps gemeinsam habe.
Ich spare mir aber einiges an Ausprobieren und fange gleich mit guter (und teurer) Wakü an.


----------



## Nucleus (26. September 2009)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> eh' ich's vergesse: gibt mit Sicherheit ein Tagebuch, wenn ich die Teile bekomme.



Bitte hier verlinken... ansonsten übersehe ich das wieder


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Bitte hier verlinken... ansonsten übersehe ich das wieder


Na, aber sicher!
Gibt die Tage drei Dinge von mir:


link zu meinem aktualisierten Warenkorb. Hier isser: http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/87ac574a838c556a2ab857bc48ac586a
Wird aber nicht alles auf einmal gekauft.....
einen Eintrag mit Bild(ern) im 'was-habt-Ihr-Euch-gerade-gekauft-Threat'
einen Eintrag mit Bild(ern) im 'Schreibtischbilder-Threat' Hier mal der Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1141053-post2218.html
die beiden letzten aber erst, wenn ich die Akkus meiner Digicam (wie so ein kleines Ding nur so viel Strom verbraten?) aufgeladen habe.

eine Frage habe ich aber gemeiner Weise noch:
Stichwort: 13/10er-Schlauch: hat der Grundsätzlich solch schlechte eigenschaften oder gibt es eine Sorte/Hersteller/Marke die besser abschneidet?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## bundymania (1. Oktober 2009)

Was den 13/10er betrifft, ist beispielweise der Feserschlauck knickrestistenter als Masterkleer, aber härter im Shoregrad !

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir die Rabattaktion vom AC Shop zu nutzen, um 10% zu sparen !


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Oktober 2009)

bundymania schrieb:


> Was den 13/10er betrifft, ist beispielweise der Feserschlauck knickrestistenter als Masterkleer, aber härter im Shoregrad !
> 
> Ansonsten empfehle ich dir die Rabattaktion vom AC Shop zu nutzen, um 10% zu sparen !




Hi1

Alles klar; danke.

Ich sehe mal, ob ich den 13/10er oder den 11/8er nehme.
Da ich die Wakü zunächste als 'Lern- & Bastel-' und 'Optik-'Wakü bauen werde, spielt für mich die Leistung nicht _die _Rolle: für meinen C2D E8500 reicht sie immer aus.

Der Vorteil bei den 13/10er Schläuchen ist, dass ich ein größeres Angebot an Anschlüssen, Winkelstücken usw. habe.

Ich Plane demnächst die Wakü mal genauer durch - momentan arbeite ich mich gerade in Sketch ein - und sehe dann, was ich brauche.
Wahrscheinlich wird es bei mir recht 'gradlinig', da ich - abweichend vom Standard - eher Winkelstücke als Schlauchbögen nehmen will.

Die Optik wird auch die Wahl des CPU-Kühlers beeinflussen (deswegen auch die Frage neulich nach den Kernkühlern).

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich auch keine Probleme, einen CPU-Kühler zu ersetzen: _die _50 oder 80€ kann ich schon mal erübrigen.


Ich will mit der Wakü erstmal 'üben' - deswegen auch die hohe Relevanz der "Schlauch-wie-leicht-wieder-abbekommen-Frage", was mich ja vom 16/10er abgebracht hat.
Den 16/10er werde ich wahrscheinlich beim externen Teil meiner Wakü nutzen, um den evo 1080 anzuschließen.
wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass der 16/10er meine Wahl beim (nächstes Jahr anstehenden) neuen System wird, zumal bei dem i7 dann die Leistung auch um einiges wichtiger ist, als beim E8500.
Der i7 'verbrät' doch das eine oder andere Elektron mehr...
Auch kommt dann ja in die zweite Wakü eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte mit 'rein.​Erstmal sollte die Leistung von Evo 1080 mit der Laing-Pumpe (nehme wahrscheinlich - Stichwort 'Zuwachs' schon die Plus-Variante) absolut ausreichen.

Schau'n wir mal.

Derzeit arbeit ich auch am Umbau meiner Werkstatt, um später besser am PC schrauben zu können.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Oktober 2009)

*Fortschritte!*

Guten morgen!

(Wer mich jetzt für bekloppt hält, mag dies tun; für mich ist morgens; hatte Nachtschicht und bin gerade aus die Federn gefallen)

Bei mir gab's in den letzten Tagen einige Fortschritte und Entscheidungen.
Zwei Dinge haben mich am Posten gehindert und auch anderweitig aufgehalten:


Ich habe an meinem Rechner bzw. Werkstatt noch einiges gemacht
Arbeit (Nachtschicht schlaucht! [es sei denn, sie _ver_schlaucht!].....)
Na ja, und nu habe ich noch ein Notebok von 'nem Arbeitskollegen zum ansehen/verurteilen bekommen; das wird mich am Wochenende aufhalten.
So ein 90-€-E-Bay-Schnäppchen mit Recovery-Cd's.
Auftrag: "Mach' mal schneller und richtig laufen tut's auch nicht. Du machst das schon; bist ja Experte"
Wenn der wüsste, dass ich Noteboks bisher nur aus der Werbung kenne.......

Wie steht es denn nun?


das Tagebuch ist in Vorbereitung; bin mir aber über den Stil noch nicht ganz klar.
Da vertraue ich aber auf Eure Hilfe.
ich werde für meine 'Bastel & Probier-Wakü' 16/10er Schlauch nehmen.
Hintergrund: da ich für meine zweite Wakü mit ziemlicher Sicherheit den 16/10 nehme, ist es doch sinnlos, zum Probieren 13/10er zu nehmen, oder?
die Entscheidung für das Farbkonzept der 'Bastel & Probier-Wakü' steht: schwarz/Blau
Entscheidung für Gehäuse und Farbkonzept des neuen Rechner (Mitte 2010) stehen auch.
Das Farbkonzept wird wohl schwarz - silber - blau; das Gehäuse verrate ich (noch) nicht.
Nur soviel: es wird kein Silverstone (auch, wenn das TJ07 klasse ist).
Es wird ein Lian-Li.
Aber: welches?

So sieht es derzeit aus; mal sehen, wann ich hier endlich denLink zum Tagebuch posten kann.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute!

Das mit dem Tagebuch wird sich noch ein wenig verzögern.

Ich habe inzwischen bei AT bestellt; sind so um die 540€ geworden.

Das Tagebuch wird sich verzögern, weil ich meinen Schreibtisch/Werkstattbereich nochmal komplett umbauen werde, bevor die Wakü kommt.

Momentan sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na ja, nicht ganz so schlimm: aufgeräumt ist inzwischen, und der Rechner steht jetzt rechts.

Aber: ich will die mittlere Platte - wo die Maus drauf ist - gegen eine andere auswechseln: statt 80cm wird die andere 120cm breit sein; das bringt mir insgesamt mehr Platz und ich verringere den toten Raum (auf das Bild bezogen) rechts vom Schreibtisch.
Das wird aber ein 'größerer' Umbau, da ich:


Teile vom weiter rechts stehenden Werkstatttisch und von den Regalen an der Wand abbauen muss
den Computer abbauen und die komplette externe Verkabelung entfernen muss
den Werkstattaufsatz auf der rechten Seite (nicht im Bild) komplett aufbauen 'darf'
vier Schreibtischplatten (Mitte, Ecke Mitte/rechts, Seite rechts, Ende rechts) einschließlich der Beine komplett abbauen muss
Das Problem; das alles hat nur als Ganzes Stabilität: wenn ich die Mitte und die rechte Ecke wegnehme, kippt der linke Teil nach vorne...
Also: irgendwie abstützen
Natürlich sind da auch noch jede Menge Strippen im Wege......
und nun alles umgekehrt:
vier Schreibtischplatten neu aufbauen
den Werkstattaufsatz wieder drauf
den Computer wieder hin und die gesamte externe Verkabelung neu machen.

Das dauert, vor allem, wenn man alles alleine machen muss und 'nebenbei' auch noch arbeiten gehen darf.

Ich mache mich die nächsten Tage also - zumindest zeitweise - etwas rarer....
Ich will das alles aber fertig haben, bevor AT liefert; dann kann ich die Wakü besser einbauen: mehr Platz, vor allem für den externen Radi.

Habt also ein wenig Geduld mit mir!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (25. Oktober 2009)

oha, sieht wirklich nach ner ganzen Ecke zu tun aus hier hehe..

Hauptsache der Aufwand lohnt sich am Ende..


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Oktober 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> oha, sieht wirklich nach ner ganzen Ecke zu tun aus hier hehe..


Wer lacht da?
Ich!
Ist auch 'ne 'Sau'arbeit!


Skaos schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Aufwand lohnt sich am Ende..


Tut er!
Ich kriege viel Platz, kann besser am Rechner schrauben und - nächstes Jahr - meinen zweiten Rechner einfach aufstellen.

Wird schon; man hat ja sonst nix zu tun.....

Hab' halt bloß ein paar Tage keinen Rechner am laufen und bin auch nicht hier zu finden.
und das: 

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Oktober 2009)

*mein Rechner innen*

Hi!

So, mal mein Rechner von Innen; der Rest folgt dann mit dem Tagebuch (wenn ich irgendwann mal dazu komme....)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geplant ist es etwa so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße

Jochen


----------



## ole88 (31. Oktober 2009)

sehr schönes model und interesannter aufbau, vor allem sehr schönes kabelmanagment, die verschlauchung müsste passen soweit erst grafikkarte und dann cpu (so hab ichs zumindest)


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. November 2009)

*Verschlauchung*

Hi!

mal sehen; die Zeichnung war auch nur ein erster Versuch.
Die Praxis gibt da sicher Änderungen.

Ich weiß z. B. noch nicht, ob ich die Durchführung nach draußen - externer Radi -  oben oder unten (oder beides) mache.
Wenn die Schottverschraubungen in die vorhandenen Durchführungslöcher passen, setze ich die Schottverschraubungen oben hin, da sind sie direkt am Rahmen fest und blockieren mir keinen Slot.
Ob das geht, sehe ich aber erst, wenn das Paket von AT da ist.

Das Problem mit dem Paket: es befindet sich seit gestern, 7:19 Uhr auf dem Weg zur Packstation.
Meine Vermutung: es befindet sich bereits auf dem rückweg zu AT, weil es nicht in das Fach der Packstation passte (Maximalmaß etwa 50cm).
Wenn dem so ist, wird sich das Ganze noch ein wenig verzögern.....
​Mal sehen; ich habe hier auch so noch einiges zu tun: bin dabei, meine alte Werkstattecke abzubauen und - kleiner - neu aufzubauen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (1. November 2009)

Also die Zeichnung is ma echt sehr schön gemacht, aber wenn du kein Prob mitm Bohren hast würde ich glaube ich von der Pumpe zu CPU gehen (später dann Graka, CPU) dann links oben raus und wenns vom Platz her passt oben mittig, also quasi zwischen Laufwerken und Board oer auch etwas hinter den Laufwerken, wie gesagt is platzabhängig, wieder reingehen und das Zeug in den AGB laufen lassen.. ich fürchte aber, dass der Evo zu breit für sowas is  .. von daher Aufbau wie oben geschrieben, also links oben raus und dann unten links wieder rein und von da aus ab in den AGB..

Wäre zumindest zwei Ansätze, bin mal gespannt wie du es am Ende wirklich bei dir umsetzen wirst


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. November 2009)

*Schlauchführung*

hi!



Skaos schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wie du es am Ende wirklich bei dir umsetzen wirst



ich auch....
ursprünglich hatte ich ja vor, die Schläuche zumindest teilweise wie jemand aus dem Forum (Kays?) zu führen, der hat nämlich folgendes gemacht: 


Loch ins Tray
von hinten dieses Teil drauf
von vorne eine Tüllen/einen schraubanschluß dran
fertig
Ich finde nur jetzt das Bild davon nicht.

Die Sache hat nur einen Fehler: dieses Teil hat eine Dicke von 17mm zzgl. Verschlußstopfen, also etwa 2cm.
Ich habe vom Tray bis zur Seitenwand nur 11-15mm......
Das reicht also absolut nicht aus, so ein Sch...!

Ich hoffe, bei meinem neuen Gehäuse wird's dann besser.

Ich habe ja schon überlegt, mir tatsächlich ein TJ07 zuzulegen, bin aber davon wieder abgekommen.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich überwiegend 45 & 90°-Winkel benutzen, also eine mehr rechtwinkelige Schlauchführung realisieren.

An die Durchführung nach draußen kommt jeweils eine Schottverschraubung, außen dann - in der zweiten Ausbaustufe - je ein 90°-Winkel nach unten, damit die Schläuche frei hängen können: der Rechner steht auf Rollen und ist ab und zu in Bewegung.

Da wird aber noch viel probiert und getestet werden.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. November 2009)

Hi!


ole88 schrieb:


> sehr schönes model und interesannter aufbau, vor allem sehr schönes kabelmanagment, die verschlauchung müsste passen soweit erst grafikkarte und dann cpu (so hab ichs zumindest)


na ja, das Kabelmanagement ist eigentlich nur Gewohnheit: als Elektriker hasse ich es, wenn 'die Strippen herumbaumeln....'
Die Graka ist auf dem Bild noch nicht eingebunden, weil ich noch eine passiv gekühlte GT9800 habe; für Ersatz wird dann Skaos sorgen.....



Skaos schrieb:


> Also die Zeichnung is ma echt sehr schön gemacht, aber wenn du kein Prob mitm Bohren hast würde ich glaube ich von der Pumpe zu CPU gehen (später dann Graka, CPU) dann links oben raus und wenns vom Platz her passt oben mittig, also quasi zwischen Laufwerken und Board oer auch etwas hinter den Laufwerken, wie gesagt is platzabhängig, wieder reingehen und das Zeug in den AGB laufen lassen.. ich fürchte aber, dass der Evo zu breit für sowas is  .. von daher Aufbau wie oben geschrieben, also links oben raus und dann unten links wieder rein und von da aus ab in den AGB..
> 
> Wäre zumindest zwei Ansätze, bin mal gespannt wie du es am Ende wirklich bei dir umsetzen wirst


Da der evo - Du hast ja inzwischen den Mora 2, aber das nimmt sich (glaube ich) nicht viel - extern völlig getrennt kommt, reicht es, wenn ich hinten aus dem Rechner gehe.
Ich habe neben dem Rechner einen Aufsatz auf dem Schreibtisch (40cm hoch) der mit der Hinterkante vom Tisch abschließt.
Da kommt der Evo hinten dran oder in die Lücke zwischen Aufsatz und Wand, die ich beim Umbau auf die Maße des Eov bringen werde.
Das fördert dann die Kühlung, da der Luftstrom in der Lücke natürlich besser ist, als wenn der Evo an der Wand hängt.
So hat die Verzögerung - die mir Zeit udn Gelegenheit für den Umbau gibt - auch ihr Gutes.
*Gehäuse: *
Ich habe unten die Möglichkeit, eine Slotblende mit Durchführung zu nehmen und oben sind schon von Hause aus zwei dieser Schlauchdurchführungen drinne; da habe ich also die Wahl.
In der (rechten, also die hinter dem MB) Seitenwand will ich nicht bohren; alle Anschlüsse (Wasser und elektrisch) kommen hinten dran.
Da gehen sie dann als Kabelbaum beweglich - der Rechner steht auf Rollen - zur Wand, wo sie festgemacht sind und sich dann verteilen.
Eine Zugentlastung - um Schäden an den Buchsen zu vermeiden - ist sowohl am Rechner als auch an der Wand vorhanden.

Für diesen Kabelbaum kaufe ich ja regelmäßig USB-Verlängerungen bei Reichelt.de; sind da einfach am preiswertesten.

Im Moment bin ich bei einem - erneuten - Umbau meines Schreibtisches, da ich die Wakü erst Mitte/Ende November anfange.
Vorher fehlt mir einfach etwas die Zeit, die Ruhe und es lohnt sich nicht.
Ist zu Verzögerungen (DHL....) gekommen, die meine Terminplanung gekippt haben.

Bilder folgen, sobald ich hier einen brauchbaren Fortschritt habe.
Hier mal zwei Bilder von 'Ist-Zustand' (wobei 'Zustand' der richtige Ausdruck ist.....)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ganze Wust im Hintergrund vom zweiten Bild ist inzwischen im Abbau begriffen bzw. schon abgebaut.

Beim Umbau wird die einfache 90°-Ecke, auf der der Rechner steht durch eine Winkelplatte ersetzt, die mir im 45°-Winkel eine (zusätzliche) Fläche von 60cm breite (80tief) bringt.
Der Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen, da ich den Rechner einfach auf die Mittelplatte stellen kann und nicht abbauen brauche.
Nur der Abbau der alten Werkstatt im Hintergrund - aus der die Winkelplatte stammt - kostet Zeit.
Und der Aufsatz im zweiten Bild muss auch wieder runter.
Und der ist gut verschraubt; ich Blödmann habe natürlich die Zwischenwände teilweise auf die Schrauben gesetzt, mit denen die Grundplatte festgeschraubt ist.......

All das kostet Zeit....
Vor allem, wenn man lieber hier im Forum surft, statt den Akkuschrauber in die Hand zu nehmen......


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (6. November 2009)

Meinen Mora hab ich leider noch nicht, aber er sollte nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen  der Einbau wird sich aber noch hinziehen denk ich, immer mit der Ruhe, der Mora war ein gutes Angebot, dass ich dachte erstma ham, einbauen kannste den später immernoch 

Ach du hast ähnliches vor wie ruyven, das geht natürlich auch, da machts keinen Sinn an anderer Stelle neue Bohrungen zu machen, wenn der Radi komplett vom Rechner getrennt ist, das sehe ich ein.. 

freu mich schon auf Mitte November wenns bei dir endlich losgeht und die Umbauten mal in Bilder sieht.. du legst ja schließlich gleich richtig los mit Aquero, DFM, Evo, CPU und Graka und allem was noch so dazu gehört .. schon ein Unterschied, wenn ich so an meine bescheidenen Gehversuche mit dem Tripple TFC per CPU-Only Kühlung denke


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. November 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Meinen Mora hab ich leider noch nicht, aber er sollte nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen  der Einbau wird sich aber noch hinziehen denk ich, immer mit der Ruhe, der Mora war ein gutes Angebot, dass ich dachte erstma ham, einbauen kannste den später immernoch


Da hast Du Recht; hast ihn mir nur weggeschnappt.....
never Mind!
hab's halt nicht gesehen - und der evo war ja schon (tagelang) unterwegs.
Obwohl: wenn der mit DHL kommt, rechne mal mit übernächster Woche, mit Hermes in zwei Monaten.......


Skaos schrieb:


> Ach du hast ähnliches vor wie ruyven, das geht natürlich auch, da machts keinen Sinn an anderer Stelle neue Bohrungen zu machen, wenn der Radi komplett vom Rechner getrennt ist, das sehe ich ein..


Ja, das macht sich bei mir besser.
Zumal ich den Platz habe; meine Schreibtischlandschaft wird nach dem erneuten Umbau so etwa 5m lang (1*90°, 2*45° abgewinkelt) und 80cm tief sein.
Allerdings muss da auch die Werkstattecke mit 'rein.
Da ich den evo mit Schnellkupplungen anschieße, kann ich ihn im Sommer auch auf den Balkon 'verbannen'; so heizt mir der Computer die Bude nicht unnötig auf.
Das können schon mal 4°C in zwei Stunden werden....

Die Rückseite bzw. die Lücke vom Aufsatz bieten sich förmlich an.
Und da ich den evo jetzt hier habe, kann ich den Aufsatz genau so hinstellen, dass der evo genau in die Lücke passt.
verbessert den Luftstrom und gibt mir die Möglichkeit, mit weniger (oder gar keinen) Lüftern auszukommen.


Skaos schrieb:


> freu mich schon auf Mitte November wenns bei dir endlich losgeht und die Umbauten mal in Bilder sieht.. du legst ja schließlich gleich richtig los mit Aquero, DFM, Evo, CPU und Graka und allem was noch so dazu gehört .. schon ein Unterschied, wenn ich so an meine bescheidenen Gehversuche mit dem Tripple TFC per CPU-Only Kühlung denke



Na ja, CPU-only war bei mir ja auch geplant.
Da hat mir dann jemand so eine Wakü-4870 angeboten.....
Ab davon: ich hätte die ja letztes Wochenende einbauen wollen, nur hat DHL......
Da ich nun beruflich wenig Zeit habe, fange ich diese Woche gar nicht erst mit an.
Und denn kann ich auch auf den Rest warten.
Ein Vorteil: die erste Bestellung konnte ich durch den Verkauf meines aufgegebenen Hobbys finanzieren.
So brauch ich nur die zweite Rate selbst finanzieren.
Und komischer Weise gibt es mit dem Novemberlohn das Weihnachtsgeld....


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (6. November 2009)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Na ja, CPU-only war bei mir ja auch geplant.
> Da hat mir dann jemand so eine Wakü-4870 angeboten.....



Tze na Leute gibts.. 

Ob das mit dem Evo so ganz ohne Lüfter klappt bleibt aber erstma zu testen, kanns mir fast nich vorstellen..


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. November 2009)

Och was, bei den Temperaturen draußen ...


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. November 2009)

Hi!


Skaos schrieb:


> Ob das mit dem Evo so ganz ohne Lüfter klappt bleibt aber erstma zu testen, kanns mir fast nich vorstellen..


Ich auch nicht!
Obwohl: laut Aquacomputer (Zitat: "Der airplex evo 1080 ist ein optimierter Passiv-Radiator mit der Option 9 (neun!) 120mm Lüfter zu montieren.") ginge das auch passiv.
Da hat mich aber auch schon Madz drauf hingewiesen, dass ich _das _ziemlich sicher vergessen kann.
Ich habe aber noch 5 Stück 120mm-Lüfter hier herum liegen, die ich da erstmal drauf setzen kann.
Im Dezember kommen dann - bis zu 8 - andere drauf, wahrscheinlich BeQuiet!.
Wenn nicht: ich habe hier auch noch einen Ventilator stehen, den ich in die Lücke stellen kann...
Also sollte das kein Thema werden.

Wird schon!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (6. November 2009)

^^ Auch ne Möglichkeit, wenn auch nicht mehr sehr Silentfähig..


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. November 2009)

*es geht - nicht - weiter (vorerst)*

Hi!

leider tut sich bei mir nicht so viel: meine Wakü-Teile sind immer noch nicht vollständig!
Die Lieferung ist - trotz DHL - inzwischen zwar da.
Aber: erst fehlte mir die Zeit - das Paket stand 4 Tage unausgepackt in der Ecke - und dann stelle ich (nochmal zwei Tage später) fest, dass der Radi einen Fallschaden aufweist.
Da das Paket und die Verpackung des Radis unbeschädigt sind, nehme ich an, dass dieser Schaden schon vor der Lieferung des Radis an AT passiert ist.
Ich also den Radi wieder zurückgeschickt - im selben Paket; das ist ja inzwischen reiseerfahren (ob's hilft? Hin zu AT hat's geholfen: war innerhalb 18 Stunden da!).
Nun schreibt mir AT, dass die RMA etwa zwei Wochen dauern soll.
Dazu kommt: ich bekomme - wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe - dann eine Gutschrift und keinen neuen Radi.
Also geht mir der Rabatt aus der Rabattaktion auch verloren, da ich ja für den defekten Radi nur das tatsächlich bezahlte Geld gutgeschrieben kriege - was ja richtig ist - aber für den Neuen den vollen Preis zahle.

Das ist natürlich nix, womit ich einverstanden bin.
Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht: ich habe AT sehr deutlich gemacht, dass ich Mitte nächster Woche Ersatz haben möchte.

Wenn mir das da zu dumm wird, storniere ich alles und bestelle beim A-C-Shop; ich lege mehr Wert auf Service als auf den Rabatt.

Eine Änderung gibt es aber beim Gehäuse: ich habe mich entschlossen, den evo 1080 - oder einen Mora 2 Pro - intern zu verbauen.
Wie ich das schaffe?
Na, lasst Euch überaschen!

In der Zwischenzeit bin ich damit ausgelastet, meine Werkstatt aufzuräumen und umzubauen.

Fotos dazu gibt es auch demnächst und zwar hier in diesem Theater!
Wo?

Na da!
unten!






Weiter unten!







Noooch weiter!






Tiiiefer!



Weit genug!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da isses.
Ist noch unaufgeräumt - muss noch 14 große Kisten sortieren - und nicht sauber gemacht.
Aber ich denke, man erkennt das Wesentliche.

Wahrscheinlich ergeben sich noch mal Änderungen, weil ich den Radi nun intern verbaue.
Ich denke dran, die kleine hintere Platte, auf der der Rechner steht, durch eine andere zu ersetzen, die dann bis an die Wand geht und auch die Lücke links zwischen dem schrägen Teil und der Wand schließt.

Später will ich mal den Aufsatz, wo das Werkzeug drin ist, bis zur Wand hin verlängern, den Teil aber dann geschlossen (also mit Schubladen oder Türen).
Das hat aber noch Zeit: erstmal will ich hier halbwegs Ordnung haben.

Dummerweise hält mich mein Nachbar auch noch von der Arbeit ab: braucht einen neuen PC, Beratung, Installationshilfe.......
Wie das eben so ist.
Und - auch, wenn ein AT-Mitarbeiter nach meiner letzten Mail anderer Meinung sein wird - ich bin einfach ein netter und hilfsbereiter Mensch.
Auch ein Fehler.....

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: ich hoffe, dass ich dann auch mal das Tagebuch anzufangen schaffe.


----------



## McZonk (28. November 2009)

Und weiter gehts. 
@Schienenbruch: Bitte richte deine Anfragen bzgl. Garantie-/Gewährleistungsansprüchen per PN oder eMail direkt an die betroffene Stelle.


----------



## Skaos (28. November 2009)

Ach du Hilfe, was denn nu los, gehts also doch hier weiter..

Abgesehen von meiner eigenen Meinung zu dem Ganzen hier find ichs immer sehr Schade wenn Beiträge gelöscht werden und einem vorgespielt wird es sei nichts gewesen, aber gut, das is nur mein persönlicher Standpunkt zu soetwas.. Ich will ja auch gar nich wieder damit anfangen 

Hoffen wir einfach die Streitigkeiten sind passé und hier gehts hoffentlich genau so weiter, wie sich das der Threadersteller mal gewünscht hatte 

Also dann viel Glück dafür 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. November 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Ach du Hilfe, was denn nu los, gehts also doch hier weiter..
> 
> Hoffen wir einfach die Streitigkeiten sind passé


Sind sie nicht; werden nur nicht öffentlich ausgetragen - ist auch besser.


Skaos schrieb:


> und hier gehts hoffentlich genau so weiter, wie sich das der Threadersteller mal gewünscht hatte



Leider - erstmal - nicht.
Gibt dafür zwei Gründe:


die Zeit: ich habe mein letztes langes Wochenende (19.-23.11.) nicht  nutzen können.
Aus beruflichen Gründen habe ich bis vsl. Mitte/Ende Januar nie mehr als 36 Stunden 'am Stück', in denen ich Zeit und Ruhe für die Wakü hätte.
Das Leiden, das viele haben: das Geld fehlt mal wieder.
Nachdem ich nun noch eine - auch nicht die Erste - teure Reparatur am Fahrrad habe, fehlt mir für die notwendige Bestellung beim A-C-Shop erstmal das Geld; frühestens am 16. könnte es da weiter gehen.
Manchmal glaube ich, ein Auto wär' preiswerter als ein Fahrrad.
                                        Aber auch nur, bis ich an der Tanke die Preise sehe........
Aber: dann bleibt noch 1.  ......
Wenigstens hab ich inzwischen die Teile, mit denen ich meinen Office-PC zusammenstellen wollte, nahezu vollständig hier; das Fernmodding von NorLorRos bei DHL hatte wohl 'nen Aussetzer.

Mal sehen, wann ich dazu komme, die Umbauaktion zu starten.



Für die Wakü fehlen mir 'nur' noch drei Dinge:


Schlauch, Anschlüsse und so
Aquaero, Sensoren und so
der Radi.
Mal sehen, wann das was wird.

Ein wenig fehlt mir derzeit auch die Motivation.

Wer kommt her und motiviert mich?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2009)

Wow, Schienbeinbruch hier gibts ja viele Zitate!  Warum machst du dir nicht dein eigenes case! Zwei Bleche biegen kostet bei nem guten Schlosser nicht viel. sry falls sich das schon geklärt hat, wollte die ganzen Kommis nicht alle lesen. Bin heute irgendwie faul, liegt bestimmt dran das heute Sonntag ist.  
Gruß Kero


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. November 2009)

Hi Kero!

'heute' ist Montag.....
Morgens um Null Uhr zwei.

Jaja, Monday - Monday......

Immerhin: bei mir geht's langsam aber sicher weiter:
Hab' im MP einen Mora 2 mit Lüfterblende ergattert.

Eigenes Case is mir leider nix: is mir ein wenig zu Aufwändig, bis dat gut aussieht.
Kann Dir aber veraten: die Planungen nehmen Gestalt an.
Wenn Du unbedingt wissen willst, für welches Gehäuse ich mich entschieden habe: PN me.

Erstmal kommt - vsl. zum Jahreswechsel - die 'Bastel- & Probier-Wakü' in das Lian-Li PC-9B.
Bis auf Anschlüsse, Schlauch, Aquaero & Zubehör (Sensoren) müsste ich so ziemlich alles haben.

Momentan - siehe auf die Zeit - bin ich erstmal (für die Arbeit) 'außer Gefecht': Fieber, flinker Franz (ein Verwandter vom 'flotten Otto'), Kopfschmerzen.

Evtl. ein Fernmodding meiner H08N15-Impfung?

Da kann ich aber hier einiges schaffen - hoffe ich.
Dann kommt die Woche vlt. der Office-PC in Gang; also nicht wundern, wenn ich mal zwei Tage nicht erreichbar bin.


Muss mal dringend wo hin..........

grüße


Jochen

@1: heute bin ich soweit: Schreibtischumbau ist fertig, ziehe die Backups udn denn geht der Rechnerumbau los.
Bin also eventuell bis morgen nicht erreichbar; mal sehen......


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

keine Sorge, Leute: es geht weiter!
Ich wollte eigentlich heute die Überweisungen machen, um den Rest - hauptsächlich Anschlüsse, AGB und das Aquaero (mit Zubehör) - zu bezahlen.

Dummerweise tut's der Server der Sparkasse derzeit nicht.

Da hilft auch kein Besuch in der Filiale: der Automat tut's auch nicht.
Muss also warten.

_Sollte_ ich die Überweisungen noch hinkriegen und _sollte_ DHL es schaffen, die Sachen noch die Woche hier abzuliefern, dann kann ich kommende Woche - endlich wieder Zeit - alles zusammen bauen.

Dann gibt es auch wieder Bilder.
Oder ich fange ein Tagebuch an.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (15. Dezember 2009)

Oh man, langsam wirds echt mysteriös, was bei dir dir so alles schief geht, jedes mal wenn man denkt: "Jetzt aber.." gehts irgendwas vorn Baum, worauf du keinen Einfluss hast.. mein Beileid


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Dezember 2009)

*bald geht es weiter!*

Hi!

So, das meiste Material habe ich.
Der Rest ist unterwegs - ich hoffe mal, dass DHL nicht allzuviel ferngemoddet wird.....

Ich habe 'ne Sch****-Woche hinter mir und bin völlig übermüdet.
Nicht nur die Arbeit, auch der 'liebe' Kollege, mit dem ich mich 5 Nächte herumärgern durfte, hat mich alle Kraft gekostet.

Insoweit muss ich mich heute erstmal erholen.

Wenn ich wieder betriebsfähig bin, muss ich erstmal ein wenig Kühlschrankfüllung besorgen, (hoffentlich) ein Paket von der Packstation abholen und dann kann es weiter gehen.

Ein Hinweis schon mal: ich dokumentiere hier nur (noch) die ersten Schritte und die Basis; für den Rest gibt's dann ein Tagebuch.

grüße

Jochen


----------

